# Game Of Thrones Season 3



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2012)

Let the hype begin



First trailer should be along in the next few weeks too.

Spoiler tags, etc...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Stigmata (Nov 16, 2012)

Hopefully a return to the form of series 1. They made a few inexplicable choices last year that detracted from the story.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Hopefully a return to the form of series 1. They made a few inexplicable choices last year that detracted from the story.


Like what?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I can gather, several storylines / characters that should have been introduced in S2 will appear, albeit slightly later.

The casting would certainly suggest so -



Spoiler: casting for S3, book characters not yet seen



Iwan Rheon as Ramsey Snow / Bolton
Ciaran Hinds as Mance Rayder
Paul Kaye as Thoros of Myr
Thomas Brodie Sangster as Jojen Reed
Ellie Kendrick as Meera Reed
MacKenzie Crook as Orell
Clive Russell as Bryndon “The Blackfish” Tully
Tobias Menzies as Edmure Tully
Ed Skrein as Daario Nahaaris 
Jacob Anderson as Grey Worm


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2012)

It feels like AGES since the last season was on!


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Like what?


 
I'm comparing with the books, of course. In particular the drastic change in Robb Stark's love interest, who became some sort of contrived 'feisty' heroine who lectured him on the evils of war. Also pretty much the whole storyline in Qarth, which was less an enigmatic Arabian Nights style city of wonders and more like a dull planet-of-the-week from Stargate SG1. They don't do the 'foreign' cultures very well in this, with the exception of the Dothraki.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I'm comparing with the books, of course. In particular the drastic change in Robb Stark's love interest, who became some sort of contrived 'feisty' heroine who lectured him on the evils of war. Also pretty much the whole storyline in Qarth, which was less an enigmatic Arabian Nights style city of wonders and more like a dull planet-of-the-week from Stargate SG1. They don't do the 'foreign' cultures very well in this, with the exception of the Dothraki.


 
The Robb Stark change was very odd, because it seems like a change for the sake of it. Plus...



Spoiler: Massive spoiler for S3, be warned



It kind of undercuts the build-up to the Red Wedding, with the Westerlings trying to get back into Lannister good graces after marrying their daughter to Robb

I think in general the show has to add stuff to Robb's plotline because he's never a POV character in the books


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 16, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> The Robb Stark change was very odd, because it seems like a change for the sake of it. Plus...


 
I also have a really minor quibble that annoyed me nevertheless because it showed a lack of attention to detail. Why, in S2, did Robb and Talisa get married according to the customs of the Seven gods? Robb's a northman who'd worship the Old Gods, and Talisa was established as a foreigner from Volantis where they have their own religion. That's something their story consultant should really have picked up on, and it would have been no hassle to write it differently.


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2012)

Reading the 3rd book now in anticipation


----------



## dervish (Nov 19, 2012)

I read up to book 6 last time, but as I'm a muppet I managed to forget to read book three, so reading it again, hopefully will have finished book 3 by the time series 3 is out.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2012)

Exciting! <subscribes>


----------



## JimW (Nov 19, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I also have a really minor quibble that annoyed me nevertheless because it showed a lack of attention to detail. Why, in S2, did Robb and Talisa get married according to the customs of the Seven gods? Robb's a northman who'd worship the Old Gods, and Talisa was established as a foreigner from Volantis where they have their own religion. That's something their story consultant should really have picked up on, and it would have been no hassle to write it differently.


Re-watched them recently and thought the very same thing during that scene. There was even a handy tree behind the roped-in septon IIRC which should have served Robb better.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 19, 2012)

Hang on don't the Stark Kids, and Jon Snow worship both gods old and new in the books?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2012)

flypanam said:


> Hang on don't the Stark Kids, and Jon Snow worship both gods old and new in the books?


Yes, IIRC.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

i recall all the oaths and swearings done to both sets of gods by Jon Snow and co.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Also, 



Spoiler: stuff



he'son schedule to die this season I think ftw


 
non bookers, have some self control


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2012)

should really watch the last 5 episodes of series one - and finish the last book, before he writes another one


----------



## dervish (Nov 19, 2012)

marty21 said:


> should really watch the last 5 episodes of series one - and finish the last book, before he writes another one


You'll have some time yet, he is not exactly know for churning them out. Think there was a four year gap between the last two.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 19, 2012)

Why the feck isnt the 2nd season available anywhere apart from illegally.. I would happily pay to watch it. But not subscribe to a shite TV channel obviously.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Book 3 and beyond



I'm not so sure that will make it into this season, IIRC the Red Wedding happens first, then Tyrion / Sansa's wedding. I think they might end S3 on a proper downer for the Starks, with Joffrey triumphant, then pull a glorious sucker punch on the audience in episode 2 or 3 of S4 with the Purple Wedding 


 
This is all assuming they follow the storyline roughly of course.


----------



## JimW (Nov 19, 2012)

flypanam said:


> Hang on don't the Stark Kids, and Jon Snow worship both gods old and new in the books?


The mum is from the riverlands so does, but remember Jon rides out to do his night's watch oath in a weirwood. We'll have none of this ecumenicalism gone mad, I tell you


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2012)

There's already a spoiler thread, don't fuck this one up for those of us who haven't read the rest please.


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Why the feck isnt the 2nd season available anywhere apart from illegally.. I would happily pay to watch it. But not subscribe to a shite TV channel obviously.


 
For ongoing TV series they often don't release a season DVD set till the next season is about to come out. I suppose they sell more DVDs because of the publicity for the new season and people want to catch up at that point.


----------



## JimW (Nov 19, 2012)

Bit I've just mentioned was in series one ringo (or maybe you have other posts in mind?)


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2012)

JimW said:


> Bit I've just mentioned was in series one ringo (or maybe you have other posts in mind?)


 
Yes Jim, not you, I don't like the spoilers about what's coming up for various characters in series 3 and 4.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2012)

ringo said:


> Yes Jim, not you, I don't like the spoilers about what's coming up for various characters in series 3 and 4.


 
In fairness, they are within spoiler tags, but perhaps the spoiler tags should just say 'Book 3' or 'A Feast For Crows' to avoid hints?


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2012)

There is a spoiler thread, we went through all this last year.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm very anti-spoiler (just take a look at the Walking Dead thread and it's resultant bunfighting), but if something is in a spoiler tag and not obviously marked as relating to a character / event, then it's up to the indidivual person not to read it surely? The ASOIAF thread is beyond where I and probably a few others have read to, and is without spoiler tags, so isn't an option for discussing Book / Season 3.

@Dotcommunist maybe alter the spoiler tag names?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

yeh I'll replace it with 'stuff'

just be lucky GoT isn't a comic read by garf or the spoiler-fearers would really have a moan on their hands


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

.


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2012)

31st? Fuck sake, got to wait another 20 months.


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2012)

Orang Utan aka Brendan Gleeson should have played Mance.

He just needs smartened up a bit and beautified to be more Mance like, he is afterall the metrosexual in GoT.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 19, 2012)

Blahing on about the Martells is going to take about three TV seasons if it sticks to the books..


----------



## JimW (Nov 19, 2012)

If any of you play the PC game Crusader Kings, you can fill the time with a full-conversion mod that lets you play in Westeros: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/05/28/a-mod-of-a-game-of-thrones-crusader-kings-ii/

Latest version come on even more since that review: http://citadel.prophpbb.com/topic1652.html Loads more scenarios including from the point the series is set at


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 19, 2012)

flypanam said:


> Hang on don't the Stark Kids, and Jon Snow worship both gods old and new in the books?


 
Yes, but as King in the North Robb is essentially Defender of the Faith, and would make a show of practising the Old ways. I don't think Jon Snow worships the Seven at all- there's certainly no reason for him to.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 19, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> i recall all the oaths and swearings done to both sets of gods by Jon Snow and co.


 
No he takes his oaths at the Heart Tree while most of the recruits do so in the Sept. In fact it should have been more than him and Sam taking their vows the Old way, as I imagine a large proportion of Nights Watch recruits are from the North.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2012)

firky said:


> Orang Utan aka Brendan Gleeson should have played Mance.
> 
> He just needs smartened up a bit and beautified to be more Mance like


it's funny you should say that


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2012)

First production video with a bit of footage in -



Flaming sword


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 3, 2012)

Where's my man Stannis


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2012)

Every time I read Dolorous Edd I see


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 22, 2013)

Apparently a new (proper) trailer coming later tonight in the US, but also released are these deleted scenes from Season 2 (which will be included in the boxset).

A couple of them make you appreciate the fact they are deleted  Particularly this first one...









The Sandor / Sansa one is just a rehash of their later scene during Blackwater, but the other two are interesting in a verbal / characterisation way (plus the Loras scene at least hints to him wearing Renly's armour during Blackwater, a minor but cool plot point the episode seemed to miss somewhat).


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 23, 2013)

I think I see the 'dracarys' scene towards the end there


----------



## thriller (Feb 26, 2013)

WICKED newspaper advert by HBO


----------



## Firky (Feb 27, 2013)

That's mint.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2013)

How the fuck are they going to fit book three into one series, one they did quite well, two was ok, but the third book brings one and two together, and then goes mental.

The fourth and fifth should be easy to make as they are very slow burners.

It will be very interesting to see all the deaths in one series, it will be the wire on speed! Tyrone in the new Omar


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 1, 2013)

can't wait!

my favorite line is "it is my preciouss"


----------



## Yetman (Mar 1, 2013)

Apparently George RR Martin's next book in the series isn't coming out til 2015 - do you reckon the TV series will catch up by then?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 1, 2013)

How Game of Thrones series 3 will split A Storm of Swords - speculation on tor.com


----------



## xenon (Mar 1, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Apparently George RR Martin's next book in the series isn't coming out til 2015 - do you reckon the TV series will catch up by then?



I suppose they might combine Dance with Dragons and Feast of Crows into one series. Though that would be a bit annoying IMO. Otherwise no.


----------



## Supine (Mar 1, 2013)

There is no way the tv series will last as long as the books. I'd say more but don't want to spoiler the books for anyone!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 1, 2013)

Supine said:


> There is no way the tv series will last as long as the books. I'd say more but don't want to spoiler the books for anyone!


Can you explain with spoiler tags?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

There is a lot of stuff in the books and a lot of charactors.  it gets to the point  where  a TV series will probably not be able to keep up.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2013)

season 3 is just half of book 3 if I understand correctly


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

Spoiler: the slowest moving character in GoT



Another book, another season and Daenerys Targaryen  is still in the desert with her thumb stuck up her arse


----------



## xenon (Mar 2, 2013)

Crispy said:


> season 3 is just half of book 3 if I understand correctly



Book 3 is split into 2 volumes anyway. That Tor blog post speculates they might rearrange things a bit. We might get you know what, in this season.

Obv that blog contains spoilers.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 2, 2013)

It's been confirmed that S3 will include 



Spoiler: non book readers have some self control



The Red Wedding, apparently in episode 9, so that should give an idea of where they'll split things


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> It's been confirmed that S3 will include


 
I guessed they may end it there as it's a proper cliff hanger.

Can't wait for peoples reactions to that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah especially as the TV series has the character(s) involved in it in a bit more of a prominent position than the books


----------



## thriller (Mar 3, 2013)

extended trailer:


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 3, 2013)

I liked then realised it was the same trailer, I believe you meant this one:


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 3, 2013)

Trailer looks brilliant.

Should get the box set of S2 delivered tomorrow so we can start our rewatch before S3 starts at the end of the month.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

Fuck it.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 4, 2013)

^ amazing.


----------



## thriller (Mar 5, 2013)

crap more like


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 5, 2013)

thriller said:


> crap more like


 
Joffrey + crossbow = problem solved


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2013)

Is ygritte one of Missandei's creations, she is kissed by fire... and they both say, "You know nothing, Jon Snow" ?

Just twigged when watching GoT S2 again.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2013)

never ask questions on a spoiler free thread  because no matter what the answer is  most people don't want to hear it


also  it's not about virginity  jon snow doesn't want to have sex  because being a bastard fucked up his life and he doesn't want to do the same to his child


----------



## Firky (Mar 9, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> never ask questions on a spoiler free thread because no matter what the answer is most people don't want to hear it
> 
> 
> > True, but this is a thread where everyone (?) has seen S2 and are waiting for S3.
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2013)

sure  just  pointing it out  because i'm not sure the tv show makes his feeling clear


and  the answer to the question goes beyond the  tv series.  i almost gave  a book based answer.   don't turn me into garf!


----------



## Firky (Mar 9, 2013)

I googled it and there's no clear answer - I wasn't alone in my thoughts and there's several theories. I think it's probably just our George being a very good writer.


----------



## coley (Mar 9, 2013)

Apropos of nowt, whoever casted Tyrion wants shot, slight rant over


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2013)

coley said:


> Apropos of nowt, whoever casted Tyrion wants shot, slight rant over



Watchoo talkin bout Willis? 

Apart from being slightly too good looking, he's perfect.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't like Dinkage's acting in it either. it's a bit Masterpiece Theatre, with it's hilariously imagined American interpretation of a fictitious mediaeval English accent


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2013)

Actually I think I recall this conversation from one of the previous threads 

Addy was brilliant as King Bob too...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2013)

Dinkage accent needs work but he wears the pretty coats well


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2013)

Dinklage. 

Whatever else he may be, he's still an actor /Stannis


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2013)

He's the best thing in it, looking forward to S3.


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

Found his delivery a bit jarring at first surrounded by a mostly UK/Irish cast, but his overall performance is great so you soon forget it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2013)

I like his delivery, always a hint of pisstaking in it.


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I like his delivery, always a hint of pisstaking in it.


Yeah, I like that too, meant purely in terms of accent it grated/stuck out a wee bit to begin with.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 10, 2013)

Jaime sounds a bit odd sometimes too (Danish actor), so maybe that's just how Lannisters talk


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Jaime sounds a bit odd sometimes too (Danish actor), so maybe that's just how Lannisters talk


 

theres an air of...ironic arch detachment about all the lannister characters delivery style. Tyrion makes it part of his witticism, Cersie has it cruel, tywin does it controlled and jamie does it lazy. But its all there. The southern jessies with their london/kings landing ways as opposed to the impassioned emphatics from starks and ironborn etc


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 10, 2013)

The Starks are all painfully earnest and keep getting the piss taken out of them by more interesting characters. Except Arya of course.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2013)

Dinklage pisses on all the other performances in GoT.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2013)

gtf, Sean Bean outacted all of them Except Kahl Drogo


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> The Starks are all painfully earnest and keep getting the piss taken out of them by more interesting characters. Except Arya of course.


 


I've said it before, but its hard to fin chracters you like in GoT. The starks are honourable fools, the lannisters cruel schemers and nobody ever gets any justice.


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Dinklage pisses on all the other performances in GoT.


He's not even the best lannister, which is the mighty Charles Dance of course. And Stannis is my favourite turn I reckon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> gtf, Sean Bean outacted all of them Except Kahl Drogo


 
I thought Khal Drogo was the worst character/acting in the first season...


----------



## Firky (Mar 10, 2013)

Dinkage does the charisma part well but overacts at times and is far too good looking. A lot of people say he has some of the best lines, he does, but so does Arya:

What was your father, girl?
A stonemason, my lord. He taught himself to read, my lord.
A stonemason who can read, that is a rare thing, where is he now?
He is dead, my lord.
What did he die of?
Loyalty.



KERCHING.


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

Firky said:


> Dinkage does the charisma part well but overacts at times and is far too good looking....


He's a bit too robust too i reckon, if we're nit-picking. Tyrion should be weedier.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2013)

compared to the hulking knights and fatbodies he is slim. Theres a broad but not massive shoulder breadth, torso tapering to a narrow waste and the times we see him in combat such as towards the end of series one he moves with a dancers grace. The books never described an 8 stone gollum like me or firky


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> gtf, Sean Bean outacted all of them Except Kahl Drogo


 You mad bro.


JimW said:


> He's not even the best lannister, which is the mighty Charles Dance of course. And Stannis is my favourite turn I reckon.


 I've given up on you already.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2013)

Had Mark Addy been a foot taller he'd have _been_ Robert Baratheon.

And Emilia Clarke is pretty standout terrible compared to the rest #stroppyteenager


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've given up on you already.


Like I care what a third-best Lannister fan thinks


----------



## Firky (Mar 10, 2013)

Charlie Chaplins grandaughter... when I discovered her previous career - furious google imaging followed.

Every time I see GoT I want to read the books all over again but I think I am going to wait a few years so my memory becomes cloudy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2013)

Who does Chaplin jr play? One of those lame swamp people innit?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2013)

JimW said:


> Like I care what a third-best Lannister fan thinks


Stannis-loving scum


----------



## xenon (Mar 10, 2013)

Bron's one of my favourite characters in the TV show. You'd have a beer with him but watch you don't flash your wallet.


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Stannis-loving scum


I know he's pretty famous anyway but he seems to have popped up all over the shop since GoT, usually in TV thrillers as bad secret service boss or bad guy full stop. Maybe he just realised Tv was more money than theatre.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Who does Chaplin jr play? One of those lame swamp people innit?



She plays Robb's new wife


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 11, 2013)

xenon said:


> Bron's one of my favourite characters in the TV show. You'd have a beer with him but watch you don't flash your wallet.


 
I think it's fair to say Jerome Flynn has surprised us all


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 11, 2013)

I did like the knowing joke of getting him to croon "The Rains of Castamere" during Blackwater.


----------



## Firky (Mar 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Who does Chaplin jr play? One of those lame swamp people innit?


 
Oona Chaplin, she plays Jeyne in GoT.

http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Oona_Chaplin

You can see the resemblance:


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> Oona Chaplin, she plays Jeyne in GoT.
> 
> http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Oona_Chaplin
> 
> You can see the resemblance:


 
cough*Talisa*cough


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> And Emilia Clarke is pretty standout terrible compared to the rest #stroppyteenager


 
Yeah, but it kinda seems appropriate because her bits in the books are the least well written.


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> cough*Talisa*cough


----------



## coley (Mar 12, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Watchoo talkin bout Willis?
> 
> Apart from being slightly too good looking, he's perfect.


That's the point,he is far too good looking,no way could I reconcile him with the character as written, now if they had cast Andy Hamilton then I might have watched it


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 14, 2013)

Have we had this yet?:


----------



## Firky (Mar 15, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Have we had this yet?:


 
I like the VHS tracking and soft focus


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lCQnSokNfXY


----------



## thriller (Mar 16, 2013)

fuck u all with this actor is best or that actor is crap. i love 'em all. so stfu.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, but with respect, you're a fucking idiot


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

When is this available?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2013)

Episode one airs next Sunday night (31st) in the USA
April 1st in the UK on Sky Atlantic, or for download at shady internet websites I wouldn't know anything about


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

1st April on Sky Atlantic, which I think is the day after it is TXed in the US, so torrents shall be available on the 1st too, I should imagine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

Snap


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2013)

oh man i'm looking forward to it so much I think i'm going to soil myself


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

Sex wee here


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

Mance 

Ygritte was on Jonathon Ross the other week, I watched it because I am a seedy pervert and she's so fucking posh. She even has a horsey laugh


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

Which reminds me!

 

http://hipstergameofthrones.tumblr.com/


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2013)

now way I'm watching the first episode straight away. will wait till the 2nd or if I can resist the 3rd episode and then watch them all in one sitting.


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

thriller said:


> now way I'm watching the first episode straight away. will wait till the 2nd or if I can resist the 3rd episode and then watch them all in one sitting.


 
I did that with the last season of Breaking Bad. Waited until they were all available for download and spent an afternoon and an evening doing BB back to back, solid


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> I did that with the last season of Breaking Bad. Waited until they were all available for download and spent an afternoon and an evening doing BB back to back, solid


 
yep that's what i did with breaking bad myself. Had forgotten it had even come out until my brother mentioned it. Downloaded and watched them all over a few days. Awesome.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2013)

am unable to do the waiting game with series that make me tumescent. Have to watch them episode by episode the minute it out


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd rather wait than hang on in suspense for the next episode... even when I (and most of us here) know what is going to happen. Odd isn't it?


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor old Lord Greatjon Umber - lost his fingers to a direwolf and an ear to a Geordie!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-21927889

Wouldn't get me up near that big cold wall (Hadrians).


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 25, 2013)

^ he should have left it as it was, to add more olde worlde authenticity


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> Is ygritte one of Missandei's creations, she is kissed by fire... and they both say, "You know nothing, Jon Snow" ?


Who's Missandei?


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Who's Missandei?


 
Wrong name 

That's the other GoT thing, there's LOADSA characters!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 25, 2013)

People veering close to spoilers here folks 



Spoiler: Beyond S3



No need to give away Melisandre (and therefore Stannis) appearing at The Wall


----------



## thriller (Mar 25, 2013)

6 more days....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2013)

Will Benjen be with the wildlings?


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think I have ever looked so forward to a TV show since I was a kid and Red Dwarf was good.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> Mance
> 
> Ygritte was on Jonathon Ross the other week, I watched it because I am a seedy pervert and she's so fucking posh. She even has a horsey laugh


 
you love it


----------



## Maltin (Mar 26, 2013)

Review of the first 4 episodes. Doesn't go into too much detail but may be of interest. 

http://variety.com/2013/tv/reviews/tv-review-game-of-thrones-1200328848/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is one of those awful recap shows, for the last series. 
http://www.tubeplus.me/player/21156...episode_0/A_Gathering_Storm_&_Season_2_Recap/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2013)

Recaps? Pfft. All of seasons 1 and 2 back to back in the week leading up is the True Way.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Recaps? Pfft. All of seasons 1 and 2 back to back in the week leading up is the True Way.



Already on it


----------



## Yetman (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there a way to get it REALLY FAST on Monday, considering the torrents are going to be ridiculously overleeched?

The excitement leading up to this is ridiculous.....imagine what it's going to be like on Breaking Bad-eve!!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Recaps? Pfft. All of seasons 1 and 2 back to back in the week leading up is the True Way.


 
aye.. I have my blue ray box sets at the ready and nerdy mates coming round. mrs pingu is being packed off shopping\snorkling\bear wrangling -whatever don't really care - and I have beer and pizza.

this is only rivalled by the LOTRathons I have from time to time

apparently there is this thing called eesteer or something that I have t get involved with at some point but I wil cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 28, 2013)

A better recap of series 1 +2


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone seen it yet? Anyone?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Is there a way to get it REALLY FAST on Monday, considering the torrents are going to be ridiculously overleeched?


 
If you get on the torrent on Monday morning it will surely be ready by evening.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen it yet? Anyone?


 
About 100 people at the preview screening


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2013)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> About 100 people at the preview screening


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Who's Missandei?


 
Sadly she is the bit of season 3 I am looking forwards to most, solely because she is gorgeous*.

* the tv version anyway, not the book version which would just be very wrong indeed.


----------



## Firky (Apr 1, 2013)

Stayed up to 1am to download this just to find out i have to wait


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2013)

stayed at my mums, got earache for not going church today and spent the last 3 days on washing up duty and theres still no GoT


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2013)

Downloading the first episode now...


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder, downloading it now!


----------



## badseed (Apr 1, 2013)

It's on usenet now too


----------



## Firky (Apr 1, 2013)

F'ing A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2013)

Good fun. especially like the bit towards the end with the unsullied.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2013)

Where can I find this?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 1, 2013)

ask firks nicely. he may burn it to a dvd and then post it to you (2nd class mind)...


----------



## thriller (Apr 1, 2013)

downloaded and watched first 10 minutes and turned it off. too early in the morning. will watch it in the evening.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 1, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Where can I find this?


 
try tv freeload


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd prefer more time on the john snow strand and less in kings landing and the red witch fluff.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2013)

http://hbowatch.com/peter-dinklage-april-season-four/

Peter Dinklage out of season 4


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> http://hbowatch.com/peter-dinklage-april-season-four/
> 
> Peter Dinklage out of season 4


 
I have some magic beans I would like to sell you.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> http://hbowatch.com/peter-dinklage-april-season-four/
> 
> Peter Dinklage out of season 4


 
'A press conference on the morning of April 1st'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2013)

imposs1904 said:
			
		

> I have some magic beans I would like to sell you.






			
				Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> 'A press conference on the morning of April 1st'



I had realised  thanks for ruining the (shit) joke before the gullible arrived


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2013)

Jugglers and singers need applause. You are a Lannister


thats cold as fuck


----------



## thriller (Apr 1, 2013)

rather underwhelmed by the opening episode, tbh.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 1, 2013)

thriller said:


> rather underwhelmed by the opening episode, tbh.


 
Was a standard new series opener, touching base with all the factions and a few minor nods to where this series is headed. I wasn't expecting anything major to happen so early in the series. 



RedDragon said:


> I'd prefer more time on the john snow strand and less in kings landing and the red witch fluff.


 
My favourite plot too. That red head who's taken a liking to him is gorgeous.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 1, 2013)

Not wanting to sound like a nerdy perv or anything btw.


----------



## thriller (Apr 1, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Was a standard new series opener, touching base with all the factions and a few minor nods to where this series is headed. I wasn't expecting anything major to happen so early in the series.


 
tru. but still..


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2013)

Spoiler



"If you fail, they'll burn you.  If you succeed, they'll burn you.  And you have only just come back to life"


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2013)

Was thoroughly entertained, agreed that it wasn't as riveting as earlier and more crucial eps, but it sets us up nicely. More of Snow and the North please, and ARYA.


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2013)

Good to see that the slight tinge of decency Tywin had in season two has been thoroughly washed away so far in season 3.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 1, 2013)

wait till later on ...

not going to spoil things for those who havnt read the books but some huge surprises in store for those who don't know what to expect


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2013)

Just watched it, it was OK in a scene setting way but really only whetting the appetite. 


Grimy orphan with cockney accent.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it sub-titled in the US?


----------



## Santino (Apr 1, 2013)

I wasn't sure if Dragon Queen and Iain Glen could secretly understand the slave trader and his interpreter or not.


----------



## zenie (Apr 1, 2013)

The White Walkers are epic  Have had a bit of a GOT marathon this BH weekend.

How many ex hollyoaks actors are in it exactly, spotted Sasha as the translater in S3 ep 1 and Louise played Doreah the handmaiden. Am trying to spot more now!  

Also, I am sure Tygarian's are a star trek peoples....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2013)

i did get a bit the old cognitive dissonance with the accents and  the costumes/sets  the costuming and location of kings landing is very mediterranean  yet  the  accents are.... not


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2013)

Liam Cunningham wants to make his mind up if he's going to stick with his Irish, Manc or Geordie accent instead of using all three per episode.

Ser Barristan Selmy, back like a boss 

Really tempted to read the books again because although the TV series is very good it isn't like the books. It's as frustrating as being able to taste something delicious but not being allowed to swallow it.

Natalia Tena looks completely different out of character too, just saw her on another forum. I'd never have recognised her. Didn't realise she was in Harry Potter because Harry Potter is shit.


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> More of Snow and the North please, and ARYA.


 
Arya is one of the best characters in it. Superbly acted by that lass too (Masie Williams IIRC).


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2013)

Firky said:


> Arya is one of the best characters in it. Superbly acted by that lass too (Masie Williams IIRC).


 
Her slyly threatening Tywin Lannister to his face in S2 was proper lols


----------



## Mation (Apr 2, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Was a standard new series opener, touching base with all the factions and a few minor nods to where this series is headed. I wasn't expecting anything major to happen so early in the series.


Yes, this. There's a ridiculous amount to catch up on and remember from the first two series that to have anything major happen in this first episode would have been overkill.

I'm a bit perturbed by the idea of watching an episode a week rather than saving it up for an all at once fest, but nor can I bear to wait (- woe is me).  I am excited


----------



## captainmission (Apr 2, 2013)

For any one who's read the books; does the dragon queens story ever become interesting? Maybe it's that i just don't like the actor, but her bits of the programme feel like bad fan fiction compared to the rest.


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2013)

captainmission said:


> For any one who's read the books; does the dragon queens story ever become interesting? Maybe it's that i just don't like the actor, but her bits of the programme feel like bad fan fiction compared to the rest.


 



Spoiler



At the end of the very last book she's still in the desert with her thumb up her arse and Selmy Barristan does something epic.

She's the slowest moving character in the books.


----------



## thriller (Apr 2, 2013)

her story in the books are boring (the last one especially). would read and think to myself: just get the fuck to westeros as soon as possible as you are boring the hell out of me.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 2, 2013)

oh well. The worse part is it's pretty obvious what she's going to do. An army of invading ice wraiths: a lady with fire breathing dragons. hmmm

I'm also finding the anti-slave stance of hereditary monarch seeking to take back her feudal empire a bit daft.


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2013)

captainmission said:


> oh well. The worse part is it's pretty obvious what she's going to do. An army of invading ice wraiths: a lady with fire breathing dragons. hmmm
> 
> I'm also finding the anti-slave stance of hereditary monarch seeking to take back her feudal empire a bit daft.


 
i don't.

considering we built an empire in the name of anti slavery.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2013)

captainmission said:


> oh well. The worse part is it's pretty obvious what she's going to do. An army of invading ice wraiths: a lady with fire breathing dragons. hmmm
> 
> I'm also finding the anti-slave stance of hereditary monarch seeking to take back her feudal empire a bit daft.


 
She was effectively sold off by her brother and has witnessed Dothraki slaving raids, so her attitude is fairly understandable.


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2013)

captainmission said:


> oh well. The worse part is it's pretty obvious what she's going to do.


 
There's nothing obvious when it comes to GRRM.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 2, 2013)

Firky said:


> There's nothing obvious when it comes to GRRM.



This^

A lot of people think she'll move back to Westros defeat the others and rule with her half brother* 

But that's maybe what he wants us to think 




*not a spoiler - it's 'given away' in the first 100 pages of book one.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 2, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> She was effectively sold off by her brother and has witnessed Dothraki slaving raids, so her attitude is fairly understandable.


 
true. I guess i don't like her as she embodies a lot of what's wrong in fantasy writing, stuff that the author appears to have gone to pains to avoid in westro. The lack of good and evil in westro (ok the starks are noble, but noble to the point of their own downfall). The lack of glorification of monarchy - it's basically a brutal bloody slog. The lack of the trope that blight so much fantasy- the authors pet character - that just becomes more awesome and more powerful all the time. Unfortunately all present in essos storyline.



Firky said:


> There's nothing obvious when it comes to GRRM.


 
ok, but i'll eat the bloody iron crown if at some point she doesn't ride a dragon against an army of ice zombies.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2013)

captainmission said:


> true. I guess i don't like her as she embodies a lot of what's wrong in fantasy writing, stuff that the author appears to have gone to pains to avoid in westro. The lack of good and evil in westro (ok the starks are noble, but noble to the point of their own downfall). The lack of glorification of monarchy - it's basically a brutal bloody slog. The lack of the trope that blight so much fantasy- the authors pet character - that just becomes more awesome and more powerful all the time. Unfortunately all present in essos storyline.


 
Stick with it


----------



## Gromit (Apr 2, 2013)

Bit disappointed by the first episode. 

Not a lot of excitement going on. Plus certain changes removing value:

Snow's stated reason for oath breaking not as good as in the book. 
Sir Barastan the Bold being ID'd immediately. 

The only scene of any real worth was Charles Dance giving it to him straight.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Snow's stated reason for oath breaking not as good as in the book.


 
That pissed me off a bit as well. Jon's speech in the book is great.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2013)

captainmission said:


> true. I guess i don't like her as she embodies a lot of what's wrong in fantasy writing, stuff that the author appears to have gone to pains to avoid in westro. The lack of good and evil in westro (ok the starks are noble, but noble to the point of their own downfall). The lack of glorification of monarchy - it's basically a brutal bloody slog. The lack of the trope that blight so much fantasy- the authors pet character - that just becomes more awesome and more powerful all the time. Unfortunately all present in essos storyline.


 
Agree with all this. Daenerys' character is a bit of a non-entity as a result, just an idealised benevolent ruler. That last episode showed this quite clearly at one point, where Mormont says to Dany that it's OK for her to have an army of slaves, because she'll be so much nicer to them than the slavers would. This is the problem with benevolent rulers, what is necessary for them to keep beeing rulers will always come before the stuff about being nice to everyone.



Spoiler



I actually think Martin handles the conlfict between Dany's ambitions and her morals quite nicely, I just think that for the whole thing to be coherent Dany herself has to fail in her quest or give up on it entirely. There was already a hint of this possibility when she decided to stay and try to sort out slaver's bay instead of storming off to Westeros.


 
e2a: Spoilery bit hastily spoiler-tagged for non-book readers


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Agree with all this. Daenerys' character is a bit of a non-entity as a result, just an idealised benevolent ruler. That last episode showed this quite clearly at one point, where Mormont says to Dany that it's OK for her to have an army of slaves, because she'll be so much nicer to them than the slavers would. This is the problem with benevolent rulers, what is necessary for them to keep beeing rulers will always come before the stuff about being nice to everyone.


 
the benevolent ruler who will burn someone alive if they piss her off enough? the woman who expects fealty, but loathes slavery, accepts brutality and murder, but goes squeamish at rape. I think she's supposed to be a confused child.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2013)

toggle said:


> the benevolent ruler who will burn someone alive if they piss her off enough? the woman who expects fealty, but loathes slavery, accepts brutality and murder, but goes squeamish at rape. I think she's supposed to be a confused child.


 
I didn't say I believe in the concept of a benevolent ruler, I just worry sometimes that Martin does.


----------



## toggle (Apr 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I didn't say I believe in the concept of a benevolent ruler, I just worry sometimes that Martin does.


 
if i wanted to get well into it, i'd say she's being written as a confused child who thinks she wants to be a benevolent ruler, but the practicalities keep getting in the way. so her advisers can get her to do stuff by presenting it as a morally right choice, wot's his face would though, he was banished for dealing in slaves iirc....

and she's more dangerous than the ones who know the practicalities of politics like cersei. cersei plays the game knowing she does crappy stuff. danerys will do more shit than cersei and believe she's the good queen cause she's as capable of accepting brutality as cersei and as deluded by entitlement as joffrey


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I didn't say I believe in the concept of a benevolent ruler, I just worry sometimes that Martin does.


 
I think he believes in good intentions, but that a good person doesn't necessarily make for a competent ruler and vice versa. Compare Ned Stark with Tywin Lannister.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2013)

toggle said:


> if i wanted to get well into it, i'd say she's being written as a confused child who thinks she wants to be a benevolent ruler, but the practicalities keep getting in the way. so her advisers can get her to do stuff by presenting it as a morally right choice, wot's his face would though, he was banished for dealing in slaves iirc....
> 
> and she's more dangerous than the ones who know the practicalities of politics like cersei. cersei plays the game knowing she does crappy stuff. danerys will do more shit than cersei and believe she's the good queen cause she's as capable of accepting brutality as cersei and as deluded by entitlement as joffrey


Oh god, she is Tony Blair


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2013)

toggle said:


> the benevolent ruler who will burn someone alive if they piss her off enough? the woman who expects fealty, but loathes slavery, accepts brutality and murder, but goes squeamish at rape. I think she's supposed to be a confused child.


 
The Targaryens tend to be either saints or psychopaths, and I think whether one is put in one category or the other is fairly subjective. Watching the show or reading the books you tend to sympathise with Daenerys but to many observers within the setting she's a maniac and a tyrant. I don't think she's idealised at all really.


----------



## binka (Apr 2, 2013)

id like to take more part in this topic but far too many of you book reading cunts cant help yourselves. 'oh look at me i read all the books' - fuck off.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 2, 2013)

binka said:


> id like to take more part in this topic but far too many of you book reading cunts cant help yourselves. 'oh look at me i read all the books' - fuck off.


 
Lol. 

I might just have to start on the books.


----------



## thriller (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep, spoilers on the spoilers thread, not here.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't see any spoilers


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I don't see any spoilers


There are a few posts in no man's land if not actually in spoiler territory.


----------



## binka (Apr 2, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I don't see any spoilers


some of you fuckers are fit to burst and we're one episode in. i dare not make even the slightest comment of what may possibly happen in any future episodes because of the inevitable 'wait til later on!!! *SMILIEFACE*' 'theres nothing obvious when it comes to GRRM!!! *BIGGRINSMILIE*' 'stick with it!!!! *WINK*'


----------



## binka (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG guys guess what? i know we're only about 2 books into a 20 book story but something completely unexpected is going to happen very shortly honestly you won't hardly believe it!!!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2013)

Def straying into spoilers here, particularly the really annoying kind of half - hints


----------



## binka (Apr 2, 2013)

you know that guy you didn't like before??? well you will probably end up liking him!!! and you know that guy you do like now??? well, get ready for quite the surprise...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 2, 2013)

Whatstheirname will kill someone at sometime.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh and Darth Vader is really Joffery's aunt.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2013)

binka said:


> some of you fuckers are fit to burst and we're one episode in. i dare not make even the slightest comment of what may possibly happen in any future episodes because of the inevitable 'wait til later on!!! *SMILIEFACE*' 'theres nothing obvious when it comes to GRRM!!! *BIGGRINSMILIE*' 'stick with it!!!! *WINK*'


 
You're madder than Catelyn after that thing happens


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 4, 2013)

It was good to see Ciaran Hinds make an appearance.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2013)

binka said:


> OMG guys guess what? i know we're only about 2 books into a 20 book story but something completely unexpected is going to happen very shortly honestly you won't hardly believe it!!!


 

you've had three years to catch up now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2013)

and in three more years he may have released the next book


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Apr 4, 2013)

binka said:


> OMG guys guess what? i know we're only about 2 books into a 20 book story but something completely unexpected is going to happen very shortly honestly you won't hardly believe it!!!





DotCommunist said:


> you've had three years to catch up now.


 
Don't bother, whilst the TV show is brilliant... Robin Hobb is miles better on paper


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 5, 2013)

Surprisingly well suited


----------



## Garek (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I have ruined the character of Ygitte for myself by watching an interview with the actress.




My God that accent is plummy.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2013)

cracking episode

eta: episode 2, I mean.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Bran is looking too old already


----------



## thriller (Apr 8, 2013)

bran looks odd.

not liking this season as much as s1 ans s2........the book made me angry with martin for that chapter alone.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> I'm a muppet for giving part of the plot away


 
STFU.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> bran looks odd.
> 
> *giving away future plot lines*


 
edit your post please. thanks for fucking spoiling it for some of us who haven't read the books.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a juicy spoiler.

I started a spoilerific thread for the book people


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> bran looks odd.
> 
> I'M A CUNT


 

Fuck off, you're worse than Garf on the Walking Dead thread 

Not going to read this any more, ffs.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2013)

9 years on urban and the first time I've had to put someone on ignore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> edit your post please. thanks for fucking spoiling it for some of us who haven't read the books.


Eh? How? He does look old. The actor was a young kid when they filmed the first season and now he is a teenager. How is that a spoiler?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2013)

the spoiler has been edited away


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Ah!


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah!


 
He gave away a major incident from the book, and he's spoilt it (a bit) for me.

ps - yeah, he does look old.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2013)

I've always felt it's about how they tell it not what happens so i don't really mind spoilers but this is a big one. if you're not expecting it  it makes an impact

although i think it's worse for the TV series than the books. in the books that character's story seems much more background. the TV series has more emphasis on certain characters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

nice to see jaime getting his arse handed to him during a swordfight given that he is meant to be the pre-eminent blade of his day. swear it went down different in the book tho


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

eta, cant be arsed lol

good ep tho...


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 8, 2013)

The Tyrells are great


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> *I've always felt it's about how they tell it not what happens* so i don't really mind spoilers but this is a big one. if you're not expecting it it makes an impact
> 
> although i think it's worse for the TV series than the books. in the books that character's story seems much more background. the TV series has more emphasis on certain characters.


 

I'm the same myself, I'm interested more in the execution rather than the actual plot with anything because any big fan of genre fiction can more or less see where its going anyway. But some people, a lot of people, get purple faced with anger if you reveal that darth is lukes father and it behooves us as gentlemen to respect their blood pressure imo


also jaime got a very good line tis ep 'If only the throne was made of cocks, you'd never have got him off it'

I lolled


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2013)

That was a fairly solid episode

intresting to see that they are showing the tourture stuff  now  rather than doing  a reveal later on.   i guess they needed to keep the actor around


----------



## Garek (Apr 9, 2013)

Spoiler



Margaery Tyrell is a little bit terrifying in her "How to Nab Yourself A Twisted Little Sadistic Sociopath" role". If she very becomes Queen, the Queen, she will be a bloody nightmare


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm the same myself, I'm interested more in the execution rather than the actual plot with anything because any big fan of genre fiction can more or less see where its going anyway...


I'll say this for Martin, he does pull a few more big surprises than most though, I reckon. (Hope that doesn't count as a spoiler)


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 9, 2013)

Garek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Margaery Tyrell is a little bit terrifying in her "How to Nab Yourself A Twisted Little Sadistic Sociopath" role". If she very becomes Queen, the Queen, she will be a bloody nightmare


 


Spoiler: reply



I thought she was being very clever. Appealing to his twisted fuck side. You could see him getting a trouser pole as she was talking about killing things. To what end she is aiming for though, I have no idea!


----------



## Garek (Apr 9, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Spoiler: reply
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was being very clever. Appealing to his twisted fuck side. You could see him getting a trouser pole as she was talking about killing things. To what end she is aiming for though, I have no idea!


 


Spoiler



I think she is just being very tactical. She knows he nuts. She wants to be powerful and to do that she has to live long enough. Pure calculated survival strategy. She likes a more intelligent younger version of Cerci but not so maladjusted and with an idea of people skills. Get the people to love her, get Joffrey to open up to her and only her.


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Bran is looking too old already


 
Indeed.



Spoiler



In fact they could have cut everything in his story out of this and last season, its not as if anything really happens anyway in the books and by the time they get to something happening that actor is going to be twenty.


----------



## Santino (Apr 9, 2013)

Spoiler



This isn't a spoiler but I just wanted to join in.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 9, 2013)

Spoiler



Seeing Diana Rigg was cool


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2013)

Spoiler



i like ponies


----------



## Yetman (Apr 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i like ponies


 


Spoiler


----------



## Pingu (Apr 9, 2013)

leave it out with the spoilers. I am ok as I have read the books but for those who haven't the temptation may be too great.

start a spoiler thread if you want to discuss future events. otherwise every 2nd post here is going to have the spoiler code in it


----------



## Santino (Apr 9, 2013)

Pingu said:


> leave it out with the spoilers. I am ok as I have read the books but for those who haven't the temptation may be too great.
> 
> start a spoiler thread if you want to discuss future events. otherwise every 2nd post here is going to have the spoiler code in it





Spoiler


----------



## thriller (Apr 9, 2013)

...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2013)

Pingu said:


> leave it out with the spoilers. I am ok as I have read the books but for those who haven't the temptation may be too great.
> 
> start a spoiler thread if you want to discuss future events. otherwise every 2nd post here is going to have the spoiler code in it





Spoiler



sorry Pingu


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2013)

That's for the books though, no? Myself and Garek were talking about the latest episode. Only using spoilers to not ruin it for anyone who hasn't watched it yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2013)

I think it's fine now it's been on Sky innit?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2013)

Possibly. But we all know the issue of spoilers on these threads.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2013)

If you haven't seen the latest episode, you shouldn't be reading the thread. Spoil away i reckon.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2013)

I think we need a committee with a jaunt and fact finding mission to the pub, all on expense, to come us with the correct protocol. 

Or just carry on, reveal anything about the episode after it's aired and vilify and label a cunt anyone who revels future plot points on this thread rather then the book thread.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2013)

Opening post makes it fairly obvious book spoilers related to the episodes should be in tags.

Even having read the books, I find the vague hinting really annoying myself, but if someone can't resist peeking at the tags then how is a different thread going to help?

Plus not everyone has read all the way through the books, and events right up to the newest preview chapters are being discussed openly in the ASOIAF spoiler thread.

Anyway, just watched the episode, really enjoyed it even though it felt like not much actually happened (apart from the Jaime / Brienne fight and Arya's group being 'captured').

Love Paul Kaye as Thoros of Myr immediately, just the right balance of whimsy and danger. Liked the little connection to Gendry and his former armourer boss. Diana Rigg absolutely nailed Lady Olenna too, some great lines  Happy with most of the casting actually (seemed to be a lot of recognisable names introduced this week).

Lol at Margaery knowing exactly how to appeal to Joffrey, no subtext in the crossbow scene at all, no sir. Loving Cersei's impotent rage at the new, hotter model upstaging her and manipulating her son.

Good scene with Cat too, wasn't expecting the Jon Snow aspect, although I think she might be being a tad melodramatic to blame everything that's occurred on her own jealousy / rejection of a bastard


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, but Cat seems to be the thriving conscience overall. Level headed but also incredibly emotional.


----------



## Garek (Apr 10, 2013)

Sansa Stark may be blessed with many qualities yet a keen, suspicious, enquiring mind is not among them. She really is going to have to start learning quick otherwise you is going to find herself deaded. 

The actress who plays cat is one of the best in the series.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, I couldn't work out what the Tyrells were up to but shouted "oh, you shouldn't have said that" at the screen when she told them what he was really like.  She's got no protection now either (apart from Tyrion.)

My wife hasn't been watching this, but both previous series are on "on demand"  - so maybe we can do catch-up.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2013)

One thing I have noticed though, the kids are all growing a little too quickly (for the show purposes, I'm not advocating binding feet or anything).
The actor playing Bran in particular has hit puberty with a vengeance hasn't he?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2013)

His voice is a hair's width from going all Barry White


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

That's one thing I've noticed about the books (sharp intake of breath but I'm only halfway through no 2 so you can all relax) - all the characters are children.  Robb is 16, Arya is 9, Daenerys is 14, Loras is 16, Renly's 21, Shae's 18... I mean I know that life was harsh and short in those days but he might be overegging it a bit.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> That's one thing I've noticed about the books (sharp intake of breath but I'm only halfway through no 2 so you can all relax) - all the characters are children. Robb is 16, Arya is 9, Daenerys is 14, Loras is 16, Renly's 21, Shae's 18... I mean I know that life was harsh and short in those days but he might be overegging it a bit.


 
How old's Joffrey? The little prick that he is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> That's one thing I've noticed about the books (sharp intake of breath but I'm only halfway through no 2 so you can all relax) - all the characters are children. Robb is 16, Arya is 9, Daenerys is 14, Loras is 16, Renly's 21, Shae's 18... I mean I know that life was harsh and short in those days but he might be overegging it a bit.


 

not really, you were a man by 16 then.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

Yetman said:


> How old's Joffrey? The little prick that he is.


 
14 or 15 I think.  He's supposed to be a little bit younger than Robb.  Jon Snow is also 15 or 16.

I suppose it doesn't really matter for the TV show cos Daenerys is clearly not 14 (I just checked and the actress is 26) and loads of things are done differently.  Just interesting that lots of the main characters are written as / supposed to be pubescent vats of hormones. (Hi Joffrey!)


----------



## xenon (Apr 10, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I think he believes in good intentions, but that a good person doesn't necessarily make for a competent ruler and vice versa. Compare Ned Stark with Tywin Lannister.




TO add to that I think he's saying The game is bigger than the players. Those who weald or seak to weald power inevitably have to crack skulls and no one completely controls their destiny.

Mind you I find the Deanery's story a bit of a drag now TBF.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

It does drag on and drag on.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> 14 or 15 I think. He's supposed to be a little bit younger than Robb. Jon Snow is also 15 or 16.
> 
> I suppose it doesn't really matter for the TV show cos Daenerys is clearly not 14 (I just checked and the actress is 26) and loads of things are done differently. Just interesting that lots of the main characters are written as / supposed to be pubescent vats of hormones. (Hi Joffrey!)


 
I think jon snow's story would make a lot more sense if viewed as an angsty teenage boy. Although using the book age on the tv show would cast little finger and Ser Jorah it quite a different light 

e2a acutally alot of what daenerys does would be understable from a 14 year. From a 26 year old she often ends up looking incompetent and stupid- like threatening to kill people at the gates of quath.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2013)

Yetman said:


> How old's Joffrey? The little prick that he is.


 
Think he's 13/14 at the start.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 10, 2013)

how much time has past since the beginning though? How do they even have years if the seasons are magic?


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

captainmission said:


> how much time has past since the beginning though? How do they even have years if the seasons are magic?


 
Good point, that's something that I have never really thought about before. It says that the Summer they're in at the moment (or were) has been 10 years long and that that's unusual.


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2013)

captainmission said:


> how much time has past since the beginning though? How do they even have years if the seasons are magic?


They talk about winters lasting years, so must be something like you still get the equinoxes or whatever even though the seasons don't change.


----------



## xenon (Apr 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> It does drag on and drag on.



Yep. I mean it's hardly a spoiler to say if he's planned to write another 2 books, not everything's resolved even in them ATM.




captainmission said:


> I think jon snow's story would make a lot more sense if viewed as an angsty teenage boy. Although using the book age on the tv show would cast little finger and Ser Jorah it quite a different light
> 
> e2a acutally alot of what daenerys does would be understable from a 14 year. From a 26 year old she often ends up looking incompetent and stupid- like threatening to kill people at the gates of quath.



She's not playing a 26 YO though. About 17 ish, isn't she? So it's border line OK to perve or sommat.

And they are creepy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> 14 or 15 I think. He's supposed to be a little bit younger than Robb. Jon Snow is also 15 or 16.
> 
> I suppose it doesn't really matter for the TV show cos Daenerys is clearly not 14 (I just checked and the actress is 26) and loads of things are done differently. Just interesting that lots of the main characters are written as / supposed to be pubescent vats of hormones. (Hi Joffrey!)


 
It would be possibly the most annoying programme in history if it was that full of teenagers.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 10, 2013)

xenon said:


> She's not playing a 26 YO though. About 17 ish, isn't she? So it's border line OK to perve or sommat.
> 
> And they are creepy.


 
yeah but they're michael winner creepy, not jimmy saville creepy


----------



## captainmission (Apr 10, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It would be possibly the most annoying programme in history if it was that full of teenagers.


 
the child/teenage actors are very good in this, arya stark in particular.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a staple of the books that the seasons are fucking long. 10 years being a bit out of the ordinary yes, but seasons usually last multiples of years rather than four in one year.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2013)

captainmission said:


> the child/teenage actors are very good in this, arya stark in particular.


 
Yeah, she is very good agreed, but finding a whole cast of non-annoying teenage actors would be much harder, and it's a bit different if you have teenage war leaders and the like IMO.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/escapist-podcast/7108-Bonus-Game-of-Thronescast


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

am I allowed to admire sansa yet or is it still a bit saville?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2013)

I think you're allowed to admire Sophie Turner, rather than Sansa


----------



## thriller (Apr 10, 2013)

cersi is the gal for me. And that girl who danny locked up in the safe in season 2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

can anyone tell where, apart from tube plus, this can be streamed to watch on a laptop? tube plus has taken the first two eps down


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> can anyone tell where, apart from tube plus, this can be streamed to watch on a laptop? tube plus has taken the first two eps down


 
http://www.1channel.ch/watch-1386995-Game-of-Thrones

e2a: Link fixed now.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> can anyone tell where, apart from tube plus, this can be streamed to watch on a laptop? tube plus has taken the first two eps down


also here
http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/game_of_thrones/season_3.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> http://www.1channel.ch/watch-1386995-Game-of-Thrones
> 
> e2a: Link fixed now.


ta, but that wanted me to install a codec


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> ta, but that wanted me to install a codec


 
That's odd, try a different mirror.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> also here
> http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/game_of_thrones/season_3.html


That works. Ta!


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2013)

who else initially thought their download of last night's show was fucked up when the music kicked in at the end?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not convinced by this third series yet, seem weak.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Still only seen episode 1


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dandred said:


> I'm not convinced by this third series yet, seem weak.


 
I think it's ticking along nicely.

For me the weakest storyline is the one involving Daenerys Targaryen, so the second episode was especially good because of her absence.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 15, 2013)

Everything seems to be in the right place, good actors and great scenes, just missing that glue that held the first and the second series together.

Feels like there are no tangible threads to grab onto yet. No tension. No characters that I feel I can be bothered to care about.

I hope it gets better.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2013)

just wandering around i the desert for fucking ever and jorah hasn't been in a fight for ages so he's getting boring.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> It's a staple of the books that the seasons are fucking long. 10 years being a bit out of the ordinary yes, but seasons usually last multiples of years rather than four in one year.


 
a bit like the rainy season in say .. north wales then


----------



## Pingu (Apr 15, 2013)

Dandred said:


> No characters that I feel I can be bothered to care about.


 
tbh and this isn't a spoiler given seasons 1 and 2.. main rule of thumb seems to be "if it seems to be a main character.. don't get overly attached to them"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 15, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Everything seems to be in the right place, good actors and great scenes, just missing that glue that held the first and the second series together.
> 
> Feels like there are no tangible threads to grab onto yet. No tension. No characters that I feel I can be bothered to care about.
> 
> I hope it gets better.


 
I've only seen the first two and I think there are too many threads at the moment. In series one there were basically three, with one or two minor digressions. Now there seem to be about 8, and it took two episodes just to catch up with them all.


----------



## thriller (Apr 15, 2013)

best episode so far.


----------



## Firky (Apr 15, 2013)

Not watching any of them until I have at least four to catchup on and an afternoon to watch them back to back!


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> who else initially thought their download of last night's show was fucked up when the music kicked in at the end?


I thought this watching it on Sky.


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've only seen the first two and I think there are too many threads at the moment. In series one there were basically three, with one or two minor digressions. Now there seem to be about 8, and it took two episodes just to catch up with them all.


I think I counted 10 plot strands (or at least, 10 different locations) going on, even if you count everything going on at King's Landing as one plot:


King's Landing
Jaime and Brienne
Robb and his mum
Arya and Dennis Pennis
Brann and Rickon
Theon
Stannis
Dragon Queen
the Nightswatch
Jon Snow


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 15, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> who else initially thought their download of last night's show was fucked up when the music kicked in at the end?


 
It's a really odd effect isn't it.


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2013)

How many wolves are left alive and where are they all?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2013)

Grey Wind - With Robb
Summer / Shaggydog - With Bran and Rickon
Ghost - Seperated from Jon, with the remaining Night's Watch at Craster's Keep I think
Nymeria - Sent away by Arya, missing but presumed alive.
Only Lady dead.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

Why do I feel sorry for Jaime?  He shoved a dagger through Jory's eye FFS.

Must be his rogue-ish good looks.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2013)

Quite a bit of humour in this episode, sometimes to its detriment (Hoster Tully's funeral business with the arrows was awkwardly done), other times a welcome respite (Podrick, or Prodick, as he shall now be known  Also the business with Cersei / Tyrion and the chairs).

Robb actually fared well in this episode too, his conversation with Edmure and the Blackfish reinforcing how clever he is in the field of battle, Ned taught him well it seems.

Dany's sections weren't as annoying as they usually are either, some good bits of dialogue and having Nathalie Emmanuel's Missandei to look at probably didn't hurt I must admit.

Also like the fact they're bringing the songs from the book to life, last week we had Thoros singing Rains of Castamere and this time around it was The Bear and Maiden Fair (apparently the guy singing was the lead singer from Snow Patrol having a little cameo). I like little tidbits like that.

Jamie's scream could have been better, but then again I've never had my hand cut off, so I can't really speak from a position of authority.

Things warming up nicely....


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 16, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's a really odd effect isn't it.


 
I think the producers of the show were fucking with a major part of its audience.

Hasn't it been claimed that the first two series of Game of Thrones were the most pirated tv shows in their respective years? I think they knew that by kickstarting the music before the titles appeared they'd have ten of thousands of torrenters swearing at their screens, thinking that they'd downloaded a rogue version of the episode.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 16, 2013)

this show has more 'executive producers' than catering staff. look at the credits. thousands of the cunts.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2013)

*pointlessly controversial comment alert*

I tried watching Game of Thrones but I don't like it. It occurred to me that is the kind of the thing that the Third Reich would put on telly if they had won the war.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2013)

not when the only sympathetic character is a dwarf they wouldn't. And the scion of the Stark line is a crippled lad carried about by someone with severe learning difficulties.

and the whole thing is a critque of power/right to rule.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> not when the only sympathetic character is a dwarf they wouldn't. And the scion of the Stark line is a crippled lad carried about by someone with severe learning difficulties.
> 
> and the whole thing is a critque of power/right to rule.


 
No that's true. And from what I have watched, I do really really like Tyrion (?) he is a brilliant character. 

I don't know about a critique of power / right to rule though. From the limited amount I have seen it was just endless Machiavellian power games and it became really boring. Maybe I will give it another go, there were some interesting elements.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> No that's true. And from what I have watched, I do really really like Tyrion (?) he is a brilliant character.
> 
> I don't know about a critique of power / right to rule though. From the limited amount I have seen it was just endless Machiavellian power games and it became really boring. Maybe I will give it another go, there were some interesting elements.


 
Well, that didn't last long.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Well, that didn't last long.


 
I was quite tempted to argue for the sake of it but then I realized I couldn't be bothered


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2013)

a hollow victory for me then


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 16, 2013)

I need to torrent this episode. I have never torrented anything before. Advice or suggestions welcome


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 16, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I need to torrent this episode. I have never torrented anything before. Advice or suggestions welcome


 
You need a client to download the torrent file. Vuze or uTorrent are popular. Then a site such as isohunt or extratorrent to find the file.

e2a: or use 1channel if you want to stream it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I need to torrent this episode. I have never torrented anything before. Advice or suggestions welcome


Download this:
http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete/os/win/track/stable
Install it.
Go here:
http://malaysiabay.org/torrent/8374158/Game_of_Thrones_S03E03_HDTV_x264-EVOLVE_[eztv]
Click on the little magnet.
uTorrent will open up and ask you if you want to download the torrent etc. Click yes.
Wait for 15mins while it downloads.
Watch it.


----------



## agricola (Apr 16, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Dany's sections weren't as annoying as they usually are either, some good bits of dialogue and having Nathalie Emmanuel's Missandei to look at probably didn't hurt I must admit.


 
This (especially the second bit) - but one does wonder what is going to happen to the Dany plotline now, given all the unnecessary changes to it (certainly in the case of killing the handmaidens off at the end of season 2).


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2013)

agricola said:


> This (especially the second bit) - but one does wonder what is going to happen to the Dany plotline now, given all the unnecessary changes to it (certainly in the case of killing the handmaidens off at the end of season 2).


 
I would imagine for at least one plotline



Spoiler: Minor Dany spoiler



Irri's role as Dany's bed partner will be taken by Missandei, as they've aged the character up and the actress is pretty and not averse to nudity (see Misfits)


----------



## agricola (Apr 16, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I would imagine for at least one plotline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



perhaps, but that must have been potentially a very dodgy casting session if so


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 16, 2013)

There is too much sex in this show. Or rather, the sex is mostly superfluous to the point where it's silly and embarrassing to watch.

It's one of those things where the showrunners must be congratulating themselves about how 'adult' the show is but in reality it's quite juvenile. Stannis would not approve (book Stannis anyway, TV Stannis seems like a bit of a lech).


----------



## JimW (Apr 16, 2013)

That bloke who plays Edmure seems to have cornered the market in playing posh wet gits.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 16, 2013)

Santino said:


> I thought this watching it on Sky.


Except that on Sky you couldn't actually hear the music because the fucking continuity announcer talked over most of it, completely ruining the dissonance between the hand-chopping and the modern music.  FFS.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 17, 2013)

New rule for the drinking game: every time someone is almost-raped, take a drink.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2013)

agricola said:


> This (especially the second bit) - but one does wonder what is going to happen to the Dany plotline now, given all the unnecessary changes to it (certainly in the case of killing the handmaidens off at the end of season 2).


 
Where's Strong Belwas goddammit?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> No that's true. And from what I have watched, I do really really like Tyrion (?) he is a brilliant character.
> 
> *I don't know about a critique of power / right to rule though. From the limited amount I have seen it was just endless Machiavellian power games and it became really boring.* Maybe I will give it another go, there were some interesting elements.


 

See you can be forgiven for getting that impression in series one because it does simply show a simple mechanic of dynastic scheming. But as it goes on, and you get this a lot more from the books, you see how the games are increasingly irrelevant. Schemers of great skill are undone by circumstance. Evil goes unpunished, good unrewarded. Complex plans peter out as new realities are introduced- everything just turns into a dust of chaos and near misses and unexpected hits.

It's not Machiavellian because non of them manage the Prince level of of chessboard thinking. Everything goes to shit, for everyone.

One of my cheif complaints about the books and the series is thegrey amorality pervading it. But its not the authors grey amorality it is rather his accurate look at the futility of the grand games played by great powers. They are forever sidelined by chance and reality. It makes for frustrating reading for a fantasy reader who is used to seeing good triumph and badness fall. Even when badness falls and knows at end it was bad and asks the good for forgiveness, so closure is met. There is none of that. Its just unrelenting grimness. There isn't even one rewarding love story in it except the dwarf and his ex-working girl and thats not going to end well either.


----------



## Garek (Apr 17, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Good scene with Cat too, wasn't expecting the Jon Snow aspect, although I think she might be being a tad melodramatic to blame everything that's occurred on her own jealousy / rejection of a bastard


 
Been thinking about this. My conclusion: she's traditional and religious. She believes in Gods, and she has broken a promise to those Gods due to her own fallibility. She has lost 3 of her children (in the sense of she doesn't know where the fuck they are). Her husband had been killed. Her lands are under siege. Her home is in ruins. I'd say fair enough if she think it is righteous vengeance.


----------



## Garek (Apr 17, 2013)

DotCommunist your chief complaint is that the genre does in no way live up to its name? That makes me want to read the books even more.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 18, 2013)

Garek said:


> DotCommunist your chief complaint is that the genre does in no way live up to its name? That makes me want to read the books even more.


 

yes and its quite a petty complaint in that thats actually one of its strengths- I first read 'Clash of Kings' long before the series and wrote the author off as a bit nihilist/sadist. I was wrong though. I just like my my good vs evil fantasyies sometimes 

He's quite cold though- a short sf piece by him 'Sandkings' is just nasty. apparently his prolific in horror as well, biked up a couple of stokers etc.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 18, 2013)

I really enjoyed his novel Fevre Dream. Very dark and gruesome, but oddly kind of moving as well


----------



## Garek (Apr 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I just like my my good vs evil fantasyies sometimes


 

This is why I like Tywin Lannister. He is a horrible, horrible bastard, but out of all of them I reckon he is the only one who could actually rule the 7 Kingdoms. He may be ruthless but he is also intelligent enough I reckon to know when to stop. Cruel at times but not sadistic. A tyrant but not a madman.

So whilst he is not a 'good guy' he is the only one I can imagine actually being a King. 

Though I might just be getting this from the actor who plays him. I like that stone faced glare of his.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2013)

Garek said:


> This is why I like Tywin Lannister. He is a horrible, horrible bastard, but out of all of them I reckon he is the only one who could actually rule the 7 Kingdoms. He may be ruthless but he is also intelligent enough I reckon to know when to stop. Cruel at times but not sadistic. A tyrant but not a madman.
> 
> So whilst he is not a 'good guy' he is the only one I can imagine actually being a King.
> 
> Though I might just be getting this from the actor who plays him. I like that stone faced glare of his.


 
Charles Dance. He's got screen presence without eating the scenery.

but the character in the book is much the same as you describe. Theres been some spot on casting througought imo

Sean Bean as Eddard Stark  as soon as I heard that choice my brain went 'ah thats perfect'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> There is too much sex in this show. Or rather, the sex is mostly superfluous to the point where it's silly and embarrassing to watch.
> 
> It's one of those things where the showrunners must be congratulating themselves about how 'adult' the show is but in reality it's quite juvenile. Stannis would not approve (book Stannis anyway, TV Stannis seems like a bit of a lech).


 

its especially bad when watching it with your mother. She never got past the scene where jaime is doing his sister up the wrong un though and sacked it off as filth.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 19, 2013)

Just been watching the first few episodes of season 2 again, my wife insisted as I've already deleted 1-3 of three(HD issue) they have so much substance to them. 

I hate to be a party crasher but season three is not going to be as good as the first two. The comedy in the second is so subtle, in the third it's just blatant, it's given more screen time than the actual story.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll take that bet


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 22, 2013)

Good episode that

i was waiting for that ending scene.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Just been watching the first few episodes of season 2 again, my wife insisted as I've already deleted 1-3 of three(HD issue) they have so much substance to them.
> 
> I hate to be a party crasher but season three is not going to be as good as the first two. The comedy in the second is so subtle, in the third it's just blatant, it's given more screen time than the actual story.


From what I remember of the books, even if they fuck it up series three is going to be amazing. No spoilers, but definitely the strongest and most gripping story of all of them.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah  the third book is the best so far.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 22, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Yeah the third book is the best so far.


 
certainly has the most "WTF?" moments


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 22, 2013)

i felt 4 and 5 enter holding patterns somewhat.  lot's of filler.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2013)

Aren't they splitting book 3 across two series though? If they're going to do that for 4 and 5 as well, the child actors are going to be proper young adults by the end! I saw that Bran looks too old for the (original) aged role, but I also caught a glance at Rickon and he seems to have hit or be fast approaching middle childhood! 



Spoiler: re: Rickon



And even though I know he's very much a minor character who hardly features, if he does become at least involved again (and his presence was mentioned again towards the ends of the books) there's a hell of a difference between a young child and the adolescent he'll have probably become by then


----------



## Pingu (Apr 22, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i felt 4 and 5 enter holding patterns somewhat. lot's of filler.


 
there was a lot to catch up on/loose ends to tie up though tbh


----------



## Dandred (Apr 22, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> From what I remember of the books, even if they fuck it up series three is going to be amazing. No spoilers, but definitely the strongest and most gripping story of all of them.


 
I've read the books, I was getting the feeling the T.V. show is losing it's well honed edge after the first three episodes. Waiting for the wife to get back before I start on the fourth.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 22, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Aren't they splitting book 3 across two series though? If they're going to do that for 4 and 5 as well, the child actors are going to be proper young adults by the end! I saw that Bran looks too old for the (original) aged role, but I also caught a glance at Rickon and he seems to have hit or be fast approaching middle childhood!


 
I don't think the actors growing up is going to matter too much, as their roles in the story aren't particularly 'childish'. I think it will be one of the easier and least clunky changes in the adaptation.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 22, 2013)

That was better than I was expecting, maybe season three is looking up!

They are doing a good job of adapting the books to the constraints they have in the show......


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2013)

Thought they were doing something completely different with the Theon storyline for a little bit there (didn't recall the exact events being as shown), but as suspected turned out to be as you were. Definitely hitting its stride. Love the Tyrell gran though thought she was supposed to be a small woman, not that it matters.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 22, 2013)

Great to see the verb "mincing" as my Korean wife has heard it often but never in such a great context!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Complex plans peter out as new realities are introduced- everything just turns into a dust of chaos and near misses and unexpected hits.


 
I have noticed that whenever anyone sets off on a journey somewhere, they never get to their destination. Like someone might just turn up somewhere, but if you see them setting off you can guarantee they ain't going to get to wherever they're hoping to get to.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 22, 2013)

JimW said:


> Love the Tyrell gran though thought she was supposed to be a small woman, not that it matters.


 
I would never have recognised her, but she is Diana Rigg.


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> I would never have recognised her, but she is Diana Rigg.


Blimey, I wouldn't have either.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

Is that the first episode without any nudity whatsoever?  If so, more of that please because it was great.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 22, 2013)

managed to catch up with all of the episodes including #4.

they really turned everything up to 11 there


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2013)

agricola said:


> Is that the first episode without any nudity whatsoever? If so, more of that please because it was great.


don't listen to this madness, HBO.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah I really liked that episode. I find the targaryen girl's storyline more enjoyable than a lot of the others actually. I can see how she could get a bit annoying but I find it more interesting than Theon, Stannis, Robb etc. at the moment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2013)

The scene with Varys and Oleanna Tyrell was great.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 23, 2013)

you just knew the slave owner guy was for burning, didn't ya


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2013)

That was a brilliant episode!!



smmudge said:


> Yeah I really liked that episode. I find the targaryen girl's storyline more enjoyable than a lot of the others actually. I can see how she could get a bit annoying but I find it more interesting than Theon, Stannis, Robb etc. at the moment.


 
I know! They are right teasing us with her aren't they?  I love her storyline, as if she'd sell her dragons??  and what the actual fuck was the Theon storyline all about? I felt really sorry for him. 

P.S Where is Jon Snow? I didn't see him in this did I?


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Fucking night's watch. What are they up to? All this "I'm the watcher on the wall, I'm the shield of men' bollocks and they end up killing each other.

I'm disappointed. They've let me down.


----------



## JimW (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Fucking night's watch. What are they up to? All this "I'm the watcher on the wall, I'm the shield of men' bollocks and they end up killing each other.
> 
> I'm disappointed. They've let me down.


Hey, you try defending humanity from the horrors of the icy twilight world with only a rag-tag band of cut-throats and rapists and not a social worker for a thousand leagues. Even with a fuck off great magic wall.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Should have stayed behind it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Should have stayed behind it.


 
I didn't really get why they didn't tbh. Maybe I wasn't paying enough attention to Season 2 but it seemed like they just went 'right, we're going to get off this protective wall and ride out into the dangerous wastelands for no particular reason. Just because.'


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I didn't really get why they didn't tbh. Maybe I wasn't paying enough attention to Season 2 but it seemed like they just went 'right, we're going to get off this protective wall and ride out into the dangerous wastelands for no particular reason. Just because.'


 
They wanted to find what had happened to Benjen and also investigate the rumours of Mance gathering the tribes.  And I think there was something in there about not sending out little groups of rangers who then fail to come back.

So they sent out a big group of rangers who won't come back.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 23, 2013)

Danaerys is even better now. I want to marry her. Even after she's been with that Dothraki scum


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 23, 2013)

Her Valyrian is quite sexy


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 23, 2013)

As soon as she offered the dragon as payment, I knew shit was gonna go down.


----------



## Santino (Apr 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Is that the first episode without any nudity whatsoever? If so, more of that please because it was great.


The dragon was naked.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

TBH I was hoping that wouldn't happen because it was too screamingly obvious.

Still an excellent episode though.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah.  Annoyingly I saw a picture on twitter of the city in flames but it was definitely telegraphed. The slaver was just being gratuitously rude, it only made sense if she could understand him and was going to burn him right up.  And all the stuff about "so they're really obedient then?  Like REALLY obedient?"


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

And, AND, that stupid speech she gave when she said the Unsullied could continue to serve her as FREE MEN!  WTF was all that about?  You could see em stood there all like "what is this stupid woman on about?  I've spent every waking minute since birth having my entire personality stripped down until I am little more than an automaton who's only purpose in life is to kill and you're asking me if I want to leave?  What do you think I'm going to do?  Run a fucking pub?"


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> And, AND, that stupid speech she gave when she said the Unsullied could continue to serve her as FREE MEN! WTF was all that about? You could see em stood there all like "what is this stupid woman on about? I've spent every waking minute since birth having my entire personality stripped down until I am little more than an automaton who's only purpose in life is to kill and you're asking me if I want to leave? What do you think I'm going to do? Run a fucking pub?"


 
Yeah, I thought it was going to backfire on her, but it seems that they're now ruthless unthinking automatons _by choice. _Woo for them. Cracking episode though


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2013)

Assuming she hadn't freed the Unsullied, what happens if someone snatched the whip off her during battle, instant reversal of leadership? 

Also, very well behaved Drogon only charring the enemy, how would he even know? #nitpicking #loveditreally

Margaery Tyrell is a massive suprise this season, she's a little ball of sexy awesome and Natalie Dormer is bossing it. The Tyrell's as a family seem like they'd be fun to be a part of.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, I thought it was going to backfire on her, but it seems that they're now ruthless unthinking automatons _by choice. _Woo for them. Cracking episode though


 
They're all going to end up homeless, with mental health problems and alcohol addictions.  I hope Daenerys has got a big enough hostel.

She'll probably just burn them all up TBF.  She loves that.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

It's amazing how quickly it solves your problems. I'd be Dracaris this and Dracaris that too if I were her.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't get the top off the beetroot jar?

DRACARYS!!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

Long queue at the post office?
Heavy traffic on the ring road?
Tory government?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> And, AND, that stupid speech she gave when she said the Unsullied could continue to serve her as FREE MEN! WTF was all that about? You could see em stood there all like "what is this stupid woman on about? I've spent every waking minute since birth having my entire personality stripped down until I am little more than an automaton who's only purpose in life is to kill and you're asking me if I want to leave? What do you think I'm going to do? Run a fucking pub?"


I am pretty sure only about 400 of the 8000 could hear her.
The guys at the back were probably wondering what the fuck was happening. "oh we are doing some sort of spear dance now, ok"


----------



## JimW (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> ...  What do you think I'm going to do? Run a fucking pub?"



"So let me tell you about that time we ravaged our way across Slaver's Bay."
"Not again, for fuck's sake. Just pull me pint and get us some grumpkin scratchings."


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I am pretty sure only about 400 of the 8000 could hear her.
> The guys at the back were probably wondering what the fuck was happening. "oh we are doing some sort of spear dance now, ok"


 
"Quick, copy what the guys at the front are doing or you'll lose a nipple like Frank"


----------



## Garek (Apr 23, 2013)

For some reason Cersai's huffy sighing really cracked me up  Also her losing control of Joffrey to the her younger more devious rival.

Looking forward to seeing Tywin reign in Joffrey's fun. Be interesting to see how that pans out. I wonder if it will involve some Joffrey slappage.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a feeling that might all end quite badly for old Tywin.* 


*I have no idea if it does or not, just a hunch.


----------



## Garek (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends how much he gets on with Marjorey I reckon. Or rather, how well she gets on with him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> I have a feeling that might all end quite badly for old Tywin.*
> 
> 
> *I have no idea if it does or not, just a hunch.


 
That probably goes for everyone in it...


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That probably goes for everyone in it...


 
Oh yeah.  There is that.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Depends how much he gets on with Marjorey I reckon. Or rather, how well she gets on with him.


 
Do you reckon ole' Margaery actually wants Sansa to be her friend?  There must be something in it for her but I can't figure out what it is.  Maybe it's just keeping her out of other people's clutches.


----------



## Garek (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Do you reckon ole' Margaery actually wants Sansa to be her friend? There must be something in it for her but I can't figure out what it is. Maybe it's just keeping her out of other people's clutches.


 
Course not. For me the key scene in the tent and she was asked whether you she wanted to be a Queen and she said she wanted to be _the _Queen. She doesn't give a fuck about anyone. Sansa marrying her brother gives her a claim to the North.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Course not. For me the key scene in the tent and she was asked whether you she wanted to be a Queen and she said she wanted to be _the _Queen. She doesn't give a fuck about anyone. Sansa marrying her brother gives her a claim to the North.


 
Aaahh, yes, of course. I'd forgotten about that scene.  I liked it when Sansa told M and her gran that Joffrey is a monster and they kind of looked at each other and shrugged.  Like that is a small problem but not insurmountable.  Watch them, I reckon.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> Course not. For me the key scene in the tent and she was asked whether you she wanted to be a Queen and she said she wanted to be _the _Queen. She doesn't give a fuck about anyone. Sansa marrying her brother gives her a claim to the North.


 
Yeah like Varys (or Olenna, I forget) said, with Bran, Rickon & Arya missing, Sansa is currently Robb's heir. She's an important pawn in the scheme of things.


----------



## Garek (Apr 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Aaahh, yes, of course. I'd forgotten about that scene. I liked it when Sansa told M and her gran that Joffrey is a monster and they kind of looked at each other and shrugged. Like that is a small problem but not insurmountable. Watch them, I reckon.


 
A small problem which is solved by reading "How to Marry a Sadistic Sociopath" and admiring his cross bow and talking about how she would like to kill things.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Garek said:


> A small problem which is solved by reading "How to Marry a Sadistic Sociopath" and admiring his cross bow and talking about how she would like to kill things.


 
I actually started to feel a bit sorry for Cersei.  Weird.


----------



## Garek (Apr 23, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Yeah like Varys (or Olenna, I forget) said, with Bran, Rickon & Arya missing, Sansa is currently Robb's heir. She's an important pawn in the scheme of things.


 
And completely naive dozy sod. You've watched your fathers head being cut off! Wake the fuck up to the real world you spoilt, eejitic slip of a girl!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

And of course, she won't be having any babies with him, so there's no heirs down the road to complicate things for Marjorey.

This makes me want to play the GoT mod for Crusader Kings 2


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> And of course, she won't be having any babies with him, so there's no heirs down the road to complicate things for Marjorey.
> 
> This makes me want to play the GoT mod for Crusader Kings 2


 
 Dwarf Fortress! 

We've got a pact.  There's time enough for stuff you actually want to play later on.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

Have no fear. The number of things I want to do greatly outnumbers the number of things I have time for, adn DF has pretty high priority right now.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> And of course, she won't be having any babies with him, so there's no heirs down the road to complicate things for Marjorey.
> 
> This makes me want to play the GoT mod for Crusader Kings 2


 
If we're going by CK2 rules (and they probably apply to this setting as well) she probably ought to have babies, or the lordship of the North would pass on to a distant Stark cousin or something rather than to Margaery's nephew/niece. I'm sure Loras can do his marital duty. He can just look in a mirror as he does it.


----------



## JimW (Apr 23, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> If we're going by CK2 rules (and they probably apply to this setting as well) she probably ought to have babies, or the lordship of the North would pass on to a distant Stark cousin or something rather than to Margaery's nephew/niece. I'm sure Loras can do his marital duty. He can just look in a mirror as he does it.


Unless you could somehow engineer a matrilinear marriage you'd be playing the North with that gurt 'no heir of your dynasty' warning mid-screen and game over the minute she goes to meet the Old Gods


----------



## captainmission (Apr 23, 2013)

i found it odd how they mentioned the podrick prostitute thing again. My understanding from last week was the tyrion paid the prostitutes to pretend to refuse payment from podrick to build up his ego. The idea the prostitutes enjoy sex so much they refuse payment is so adolescent and  ridiculous that only a naive boy like podrick would buy into it. But it turns out they weren't pretending and the naive boy is george rr martin.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 23, 2013)

captainmission said:


> i found it odd how they mentioned the podrick prostitute thing again. My understanding from last week was the tyrion paid the prostitutes to pretend to refuse payment from podrick to build up his ego. The idea the prostitutes enjoy sex so much they refuse payment is so adolescent and ridiculous that only a naive boy like podrick would buy into it. But it turns out they weren't pretending and the naive boy is george rr martin.


 
Or maybe it was you for forgetting that it's a frickin story


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 23, 2013)

captainmission said:


> i found it odd how they mentioned the podrick prostitute thing again. My understanding from last week was the tyrion paid the prostitutes to pretend to refuse payment from podrick to build up his ego. The idea the prostitutes enjoy sex so much they refuse payment is so adolescent and ridiculous that only a naive boy like podrick would buy into it. But it turns out they weren't pretending and the naive boy is george rr martin.


 
That scene isn't in the books, as Podrick is 11-12 yrs old. GRRM isn't to blame.


----------



## Santino (Apr 23, 2013)

I did find the sexual politics of that sub-plot a bit out of place when all the other plots are refreshingly free of the usual sexist crap.


----------



## youngian (Apr 23, 2013)

There was no way Daenerys would give away a dragon and you could see her coup coming. That didn't make the scene any less breath taking and was utterly cinematic. The young actors seemed to have been in about five minutes of Doctors or Casualty and thats it, but they are really impressive. They seemed to have hooked them up with old hands like Iain Glenn or Charles Dance to throw them in at the deep end and it works.


----------



## thriller (Apr 23, 2013)

captainmission said:


> i found it odd how they mentioned the podrick prostitute thing again.


 
I did find that scene odd too. couldn't see the point of it being mentioned again.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

Also, surely it's not the prostitutes' business to turn down payment. It all goes to the madame/pimp, right?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Also, surely it's not the prostitutes' business to turn down payment. It all goes to the madame/pimp, right?


 
Innit. Not sure Tommy Carcetti would be too pleased.


----------



## thriller (Apr 23, 2013)

plot hole over-looked. littlefinger would not have been pleased.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2013)

Well he wasn't there

while the pimps away the whores won't take pay... or something.

or was this meant to be the posh whorehouse from the books.   they kinda left it out of the tv series


----------



## thriller (Apr 23, 2013)

of course he was there.


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2013)

It was mentioned that Littlefinger would not have been pleased, but he didn't notice as he was too busy packing for the Eyrie.


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2013)

Just caught up, as I only just found a torrent this evening.

That 'of course I speak Valerian' scene was so good I had to watch it twice


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2013)

Stig said:


> Just caught up, as I only just found a torrent this evening.
> 
> That 'of course I speak Valerian' scene was so good I had to watch it twice


 
I've moaned about Emilia Clarke more than once around here, but her Valyrian accent is pretty convincing. I thought she was great in that episode in factt.


----------



## thriller (Apr 23, 2013)

the valyrian accent sounded a tiny bit russian when she spoke it, but it was an awesome scene


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've moaned about Emilia Clarke more than once around here, but her Valyrian accent is pretty convincing. I thought she was great in that episode in factt.


 
You say this as a native speaker?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2013)

thriller said:


> of course he was there.


 
he was already off to eyrie wasn't he? 

actually  no  probably not yet.

but was it his brothel?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2013)

Stig said:


> It was mentioned that Littlefinger would not have been pleased, but he didn't notice as he was too busy packing for the Eyrie.


ah i forgot that scene


----------



## thriller (Apr 23, 2013)

Littleinger was in the same room as bron and tyrion and the young kid. Bron and Co then walked out of the room and went into another room where he was set up with the 3 prostitutes (the 2nd one had a juicy arse).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2013)

loving this season so far, but as someone has mentioned , Im feeling kind of sad for Jamie and his sis, but I suppose that's how its meant to be, initial villains become heroes ?

Ive not read the books yet so I haven't a bloody clue  but im sure Im in for many more twists and turns, and going back to EP3 , I never saw Jamies sword hand being taken coming 



Spoiler



and I have a sneaking suspicion him and his captor warrior lady ( sorry im crap with all the names at this time of night ) might unbelievably get it on, awww


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2013)

Just caught up. Was starting to feel slightly disappointed at how much of the depth of political wrangling and backstabbing of the books was being glossed over to fit it into the TV series, and wondered how anyone who hasn't read the books could follow and appreciate it, but am now coming round to the style and reckon they've done well, especially now I've seen how much Mrs R and the commentators on this thread have got into it.

Jon Snow's story was one of the most exciting in the books, not so gripping in the series.
A lot of the Daenerys plot in the books bored me to tears but they've livened the style up a bit on the show.

Some great casting too, Diana Rigg is perfect and others characters like Margaery, The Spider and Jamie are finally giving Tyrion a run for his money at stealing the show.


----------



## Firky (Apr 25, 2013)

Caught up and watched episodes 2 to 4 the other night. Only one thing really annoyed me and that was Brienne of Tarth explaining everything for the audience of why she had Jaime Lannister in chains. Recaps inserted clumsily into a series to bring viewers up to date or to point out things they may have missed irritate the feck out of me. 

There's a lass on Pointless at the moment who is the spit of Oona Chaplin (Talisa)


----------



## thriller (Apr 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> Jon Snow's story was one of the most exciting in the books, not so gripping in the series.


 
I found Snow's story dull in the books and only became interested nearer the end of the final book.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2013)

The Jamie and Brienne story is more interesting on TV I reckon, mostly because the actor playing Brienne is great and manages to bring more nuance to the character than Martin does in the books.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2013)

I need to catch up. Sansa's going to marry Loris?

But, but,  in the books... (Shut up about the books. TV done gone different.)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2013)

xenon said:


> I need to catch up. Sansa's going to marry Loris?
> 
> But, but, in the books... (Shut up about the books. TV done gone different.)


 


Spoiler



IIRC there was a point in the books where Sansa was being set up with Loras, but the Lannisters put the kibosh on it because they didn't want the Tyrells grabbing any more power via Sansa's claim to Winterfell. Loras eventually joins the kingsguard, meaning he's not allowed to marry anyone anyway.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 25, 2013)

xenon said:


> I need to catch up. Sansa's going to marry Loris?
> 
> But, but, in the books... (Shut up about the books. TV done gone different.)


 
I know, I know


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC there was a point in the books where Sansa was being set up with Loras, but the Lannisters put the kibosh on it because they didn't want the Tyrells grabbing any more power via Sansa's claim to Winterfell. Loras eventually joins the kingsguard, meaning he's not allowed to marry anyone anyway.


 


Spoiler



Loras joined the Kingsguard straight away, and Sansa was planning to marry his brother (there are two other Tyrell brothers)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Loras joined the Kingsguard straight away, and Sansa was planning to marry his brother (there are two other Tyrell brothers)


 
Oh yeah, that was it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2013)

thriller said:


> I found Snow's story dull in the books and only became interested nearer the end of the final book.


For fuck sake man. Less spoilers. 


Spoiler



You've just told me john snow survives for a few more series.


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2013)

The waiting is killing me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2013)

caught up last night. Award for the worlds least convincing horrified scream goes to jaime lannister.




Spoiler: stuff



in the books he teaches himself to fight left handed

Id go for a big old Canyman sharpened hook myself


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> caught up last night. Award for the worlds least convincing horrified scream goes to jaime lannister.


 
It's the pause while he looks at it and works it out that makes it. I think most people would be a bit quicker on the uptake if someone hacked their hand off.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's the pause while he looks at it and works it out that makes it. I think most people would be a bit quicker on the uptake if someone hacked their hand off.



Not necessarily. Its his worst nightmare so horrified disbelief could play a part. Also not all pain is immediate. People can even get shot and not realize it immediately until someone points it out. The body is a wacky machine sometimes.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> spoiler


 
Is it really so hard to simply talk about what has happened in the TV program, rather than what will happen in the books?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2013)

stop crying, you've had three years- what were you doing, having a social life?


I jest, apologies, will spoilerise


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2013)

I wish people who haven't read the books would just quit whining and fuck right off


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Is it really so hard to simply talk about what has happened in the TV program, rather than what will happen in the books?


Yes. It's a big ask. I would crack on with the reading if I were you. The books are long.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish people who haven't read the books would just quit whining and fuck right off


Really?
I don't have a lot of time for reading 5 doorstop books, so I'm enjoying the TV series on its own merits. It'd be nice to be able to without having things spoiled.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## xenon (Apr 27, 2013)

To avoid asking questions about differences books vs TV show, this site's pretty useful.

http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Differences_between_books_and_TV_series_-_Season_3


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Really?
> I don't have a lot of time for reading 5 doorstop books, so I'm enjoying the TV series on its own merits. It'd be nice to be able to without having things spoiled.


That's entirely reasonable. I won't pretend my sentiments are though.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 28, 2013)

Technically what Dotcommunist said wasn't a spoiler because it was wrong


----------



## thriller (Apr 28, 2013)

can whinney members who haven't read the books, please just go away and start ur own damn thread?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Technically what Dotcommunist said wasn't a spoiler because it was wrong


 

its not, jaime does practise using the sword left handed even though he finds he is crap at it


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 28, 2013)

thriller said:


> can whinney members who haven't read the books, please just go away and start ur own damn thread?


 
Or you could read the first post that says "spoiler tags, etc", shut the fuck up and start YOUR own thread.

Maybe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2013)

thriller said:


> can *whinney* members who haven't read the books, please just go away and start ur own damn thread?


 

niegh!


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 29, 2013)

Brilliant. Best episode of the season so far. Possibly one of my favourite ever episodes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Was an excellent episode, alos like that fact that someone else grabs a copy at stupid early o clock on a Monday morning..

unless youre talking last weeks episode lol, this season is going from strength to strength,



Spoiler



Tywin's plans for his kids is


----------



## JimW (Apr 29, 2013)

Agree that was great, top turns from all my faves - Stannis's and Tywin's parenting skills definitely high(low)lights


----------



## thriller (Apr 29, 2013)

Will watch this later in the evening and see if it lives up bigging up it is getting here....


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 29, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> Was an excellent episode, alos like that fact that someone else grabs a copy at stupid early o clock on a Monday morning..
> 
> unless youre talking last weeks episode lol, this season is going from strength to strength,
> 
> ...


 
I'm in the States and it's amazing how quickly an episode is uploaded after it's aired. Within minutes sometimes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 29, 2013)

Good episode

lots of nice character moments.     stannis  gets some needed rounding out.


----------



## thriller (Apr 29, 2013)

they changed the character of beric dondarrion from season 1.


----------



## agricola (Apr 29, 2013)

Brilliant, even without the Ygritte bit.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes. Loved the ending.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2013)

Great episode. It's really picking up pace now. Shame there is only 5 episodes left in the series


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 30, 2013)

thriller said:


> they changed the character of beric dondarrion from season 1.


 
Yes, given the actor they cast in S1 appeared for only a few seconds (and I'm not even sure he had lines), it would have been a big ask to keep him hanging around for nearly 2 seasons before seeing him again. Think he was pretty much a glorified extra.

I'm happy with the current actor, his scene with Thoros and Arya after the Hound fight was very well done.

In fact, this was an episode for book fans I reckon, several scenes were lifted straight from the pages with hardly any changes (Hound vs Beric, Jaime's bathtub 'confession', John Snow giving Ygritte a 'Lord's Kiss')

Also -



Spoiler: clever book references



Shireen singing Patchface's prophecies, Olenna Tyrell stating that Royal Weddings are safer than riots  , and one of Selyse's foetuses being named Edric 


 
And Diana Rigg continues to steal every scene she's in, even leaving Tyrion speechless


----------



## thriller (Apr 30, 2013)

she has been very well caste. They made a big deal when the captured her for the role. I thought they were over-doing the enthusiasm but she has proved me wrong. Personally I thought vanessa redgrave would have been better-but on reflection clearly not..


----------



## janeb (Apr 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Great episode. It's really picking up pace now. Shame there is only 5 episodes left in the series


 
I think there are 6 left, this is an 11 episode series


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2013)

janeb said:


> I think there are 6 left, this is an 11 episode series


 
Only 10 listed on Wikipedia and IMDB?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Only 10 listed on Wikipedia and IMDB?


Was one a double episode, or something?


----------



## thriller (Apr 30, 2013)

...


----------



## janeb (May 1, 2013)

Hmmm. It seems there are 10 episodes but each are running over 60 mins (about 65 on average) and the last episode is a little longer so in terms of time it's more like 11 hours. I think I'd rather have an extra full episode although the net time is the same


----------



## ringo (May 2, 2013)

janeb said:


> Hmmm. It seems there are 10 episodes but each are running over 60 mins (about 65 on average) and the last episode is a little longer so in terms of time it's more like 11 hours. I think I'd rather have an extra full episode although the net time is the same


 
Is it my imagination or have they packed even more adverts in? I think the Sky recording is something like 80 minutes.


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2013)

ringo said:


> Is it my imagination or have they packed even more adverts in? I think the Sky recording is something like 80 minutes.


 
Yep. We always wait until it's finished and then watch it. Adverts are so much more tolerable when they're playing at x30 speed


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

ringo said:


> Is it my imagination or have they packed even more adverts in? I think the Sky recording is something like 80 minutes.


I thought they had laws about this sort of thing.


----------



## emanymton (May 2, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I thought they had laws about this sort of thing.


Maybe if the episodes are longer they are allowed more adverts.


----------



## ringo (May 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Yep. We always wait until it's finished and then watch it. Adverts are so much more tolerable when they're playing at x30 speed


 
Same, we always end up watching it 20 minutes after its started, but I seem to be reaching for the remote constantly.


----------



## Pingu (May 2, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Maybe if the episodes are longer they are allowed more adverts.


 
http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/broadcasting/broadcast-codes/advert-code/ad-minutage

thought that was a good episode. am looking forward to some of the stuff I know is going to happen ( as one has read the books). I too watch it on a Tuesday so I can watch the adverts at x30.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

I wonder how long it will take for advertisers to start putting a still image up with some text on it. Just so people fast forwarding see their message.


----------



## Pingu (May 2, 2013)

there is a move away from the 15/30 second advert (according to al the marketing stuff I am currently subjected to). the future is in 5 second adverts as they reckon by 5 secs in you have either absorbed the brand or dismissed it.


----------



## thriller (May 2, 2013)

let's get back to discussing this great show, please.


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> let's get back to discussing this great show, please.


 
Come on then, lead the way.


----------



## thriller (May 2, 2013)

cersei is the best looking and most desirable woman on this show, ever. ever.


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> cersei is the best looking and most desirable woman on this show, ever. ever.


 
In the words of a Northern banner man. She's a cunt.

I must say, I enjoyed Tywin's marriage bitch slap upon her. One sexless marriage to another. The way she was grinning at poor Tyrion's situation. She thinks she's so clever.


----------



## ringo (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> cersei is the best looking and most desirable woman on this show, ever. ever.


 
That was really worth waiting for.


----------



## thriller (May 2, 2013)

ringo said:


> That was really worth waiting for.


 
better than discussing adverts.


----------



## Garek (May 2, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I must say, I enjoyed Tywin's marriage bitch slap upon her. One sexless marriage to another. The way she was grinning at poor Tyrion's situation. She thinks she's so clever.


 
She is a cunt, but also a victim of patriarchy and a complete bastard of a father. The only power she can exercise is through others. A bit like how Margaery needs Joffrey.

Question is, will Cersai and Tyrion refuse his orders?


----------



## thriller (May 2, 2013)

lol. someone who clearly hasn't read the books.


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> lol. someone who clearly hasn't read the books.


This is our thread. There's a book spoiler thread somewhere else.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> lol. someone who clearly hasn't read the books.


you're being such a cunt, on this thread


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> lol. someone who clearly hasn't read the books.


 
Here you go: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/

Go talk about the books to your hearts content.


----------



## thriller (May 2, 2013)

Santino said:


> This is our thread.


 
do you realise how fucking childish u sound?


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> do you realise how fucking childish u sound?





thriller said:


> lol. someone who clearly hasn't read the books.


.


----------



## thriller (May 2, 2013)

as long as there ain't any spoilers, I'm staying put. so STFU. ALL of you.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> as long as there ain't any spoilers, I'm staying put. so STFU. ALL of you.


your last post was a spoiler though. You where giving away things about the characters by suggesting garek was wrong.
Have a little think..


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> do you realise how fucking childish u sound?


no you are


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2013)

thriller said:


> as long as there ain't any spoilers, I'm staying put. so STFU. ALL of you.


 
God bless the ignore function.


----------



## youngian (May 2, 2013)

Garek said:


> She is a cunt, but also a victim of patriarchy and a complete bastard of a father. The only power she can exercise is through others. A bit like how Margaery needs Joffrey.
> 
> Question is, will Cersai and Tyrion refuse his orders?


 
The final shot looked as if they were contemplating an alliance to depose their father. A bad move though.


----------



## binka (May 2, 2013)

first person ever put on ignore. never wanted to do it before because you never know one day you might just miss a really funny or ineresting post - after careful consideration though i've decided i'm prepared to take that risk

enjoying the new series, not as much as previous ones though. find myself thinking 'get on with it ffs' quite a lot - compared to the same point in series one and two not much has actually happened so far


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2013)

binka said:


> first person ever put on ignore. never wanted to do it before because you never know one day you might just miss a really funny or ineresting post - after careful consideration though i've decided i'm prepared to take that risk
> 
> enjoying the new series, not as much as previous ones though. find myself thinking *'get on with it ffs*' quite a lot - compared to the same point in series one and two not much has actually happened so far


 

ironically this is how readers of the book feel cos it takes george millions of years between publications

ahem.


----------



## toggle (May 2, 2013)

http://www.nadinemuller.org.uk/brains-time-money/andrea-nevitt/

_Andrea Nevitt is 18 months into a part-time Ph.D. at Keele University, and she works full-time in an administrative role that isn’t connected to her studies. *Her research is an ethnography of the *_*Game of Thrones fan culture.*

#researchenvy


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2013)

binka said:


> first person ever put on ignore. never wanted to do it before because you never know one day you might just miss a really funny or ineresting post - after careful consideration though i've decided i'm prepared to take that risk
> 
> enjoying the new series, not as much as previous ones though. find myself thinking 'get on with it ffs' quite a lot - compared to the same point in series one and two not much has actually happened so far


 
The trouble is that there's more going on, not less. I'm surprised that the writers/producers whoever have approached this season the way they have, ie trying to cram little bits of nearly all the different plot threads into each episode. I was expecting them to focus on just a handful of characters per episode. Perhaps they don't credit their viewers with much of an attention span.

Saying that though, considering how hard it must be to write the show in this way they're doing a brilliant job of it. I particularly liked the bit in the last episode where Shireen's story of Aegon the conqueror continues as a voiceover while the camera zooms off to watch Daenerys' army stomping through the desert.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2013)

toggle said:


> http://www.nadinemuller.org.uk/brains-time-money/andrea-nevitt/
> 
> _Andrea Nevitt is 18 months into a part-time Ph.D. at Keele University, and she works full-time in an administrative role that isn’t connected to her studies. *Her research is an ethnography of the *_*Game of Thrones fan culture.*
> 
> #researchenvy


 
Keele university. Lol.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The trouble is that there's more going on, not less. I'm surprised that *the writers*/producers whoever have approached this season the way they have, ie trying to cram little bits of nearly all the different plot threads into each episode. I was expecting them to focus on just a handful of characters per episode. Perhaps they don't credit their viewers with much of an attention span.
> 
> Saying that though, considering how hard it must be to write the show in this way they're doing a brilliant job of it. I particularly liked the bit in the last episode where Shireen's story of Aegon the conqueror continues as a voiceover while the camera zooms off to watch Daenerys' army stomping through the desert.


 
iirc George himself is on the scriptwriting team, balls deep in it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> iirc George himself is on the scriptwriting team, balls deep in it.


 
Apparently he's already done one of the scripts for season 4. Never mind that, write the next book you fat bastard


----------



## Pingu (May 3, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The trouble is that there's more going on, not less. I'm surprised that the writers/producers whoever have approached this season the way they have, ie trying to cram little bits of nearly all the different plot threads into each episode. I was expecting them to focus on just a handful of characters per episode. _*Perhaps they don't credit their viewers with much of an attention span.*_
> 
> Saying that though, considering how hard it must be to write the show in this way they're doing a brilliant job of it. I particularly liked the bit in the last episode where Shireen's story of Aegon the conqueror continues as a voiceover while the camera zooms off to watch Daenerys' army stomping through the desert.


 
have to go with lowest common denominator don't they.. so that will be americans...


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2013)

Pingu said:


> have to go with lowest common denominator don't they.. so that will be americans...


 
They can't do anything for too long cos there are so many adverts.

Huh!  Adverts!


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2013)

No adverts on HBO


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No adverts on HBO


Nor torrents.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No adverts on HBO


 
Aren't there?  Lucky bastards.

I, of course, watch it 20 mins behind but I seethe with resentment.


----------



## Dandred (May 6, 2013)

Sword swallower!  

Had me spray the monitor with beer!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2013)

Well that wasn't too bad.   some more deviations from the book  but mostly understandable ones.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2013)

Not as strong as last week's episode but, then again, last week's episode was one of the best episodes of all three seasons.

Is it just me, or is Aiden Gillen's accent/voice irritating as fuck? I can't put my littlefinger on it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2013)

for that pun you get the crossbow


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> for that pun you get the crossbow


 
it's a just kill.


----------



## thriller (May 6, 2013)

forgot this was on. Downloading now!


----------



## thriller (May 6, 2013)

"Chaos isn't a pit, it's a ladder".

Classic. Greatest TV series in history.


----------



## captainmission (May 6, 2013)

I found the torture scene a bit much this episode. Dianne Rigg gts the best scene as usual, although closely followed by Brienne in a pretty pink frock.


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2013)

Worst one so far, that. The Olenna - Tywin scene (and possibly the Jaime trying to eat his dinner scene) were the only highlights.

edit:  oh and the Frey weasels were well done.


----------



## Stigmata (May 6, 2013)

Arya's bit was good as usual. I'm starting to believe in the chemistry between Ygritte and Jon, too


----------



## JimW (May 7, 2013)

captainmission said:


> I found the torture scene a bit much this episode...


Me too, and not as dramatically strong as it would have been with his posse of underlings which he has in the book, IIRC. Could have hinted at more psychological devilry without the grim grind.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2013)

I can't remember his name, but I could have sworn Brutus from Rome was putting on a Northern accent when we first met him. He's given it up now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2013)

nice to see the only person ive almost put on ignore has been banned


----------



## emanymton (May 7, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> nice to see the only person ive almost put on ignore has been banned


Assuming we are thinking of the same poster, I noticed that this morning and now I have time to have a look to try and see why, I can't find any trace of that poster ever even existing. Must be me.


----------



## binka (May 7, 2013)

still not much happening really. kings landing still banging on about weddings, fat one with the one with the baby built a fire, those kids still in the forest, that bloke still being totured, one who got pushed and knackered his legs still not got to where he was going, the bloke without the hand and with the tall woman had their tea, not sure whats happening to the one with the dragons but NOT MUCH I SHOULD IMAGINE, oh yeah jon snow got to the wall i suppose.

only four episodes left so i imagine it will all be action packed from here on...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2013)

this  is the warm up to  the  amazing not much happening  later seasons will be.

not that there aren't good bits  but maaaaaaaaan


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2013)

Ramsay's just not scary enough. Too childlike.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ramsay's just not scary enough. Too childlike.


 
 There's nothing scarier than a child.


----------



## TitanSound (May 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Assuming we are thinking of the same poster, I noticed that this morning and now I have time to have a look to try and see why, I can't find any trace of that poster ever even existing. Must be me.


 
He was a total cunt on another thread.


----------



## ringo (May 8, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ramsay's just not scary enough. Too childlike.


 
For some reason I couldn't remember any of his character and was a bit stumped regarding who he is. All I saw was the character from Misfits .

I just Googled him for a reminder, but I'm not convinced they have shown enough of his history in the series to explain what he's doing and why. Or maybe I was a bit drink for the episode that was explained. Anyway, the GOT wiki is pretty good for checking on a character without getting spoilers from more books than you want, so worth knowing:

http://awoiaf.westeros.org/index.php/Ramsay_Bolton


----------



## Stigmata (May 8, 2013)

ringo said:


> For some reason I couldn't remember any of his character and was a bit stumped regarding who he is. All I saw was the character from Misfits .
> 
> I just Googled him for a reminder, but I'm not convinced they have shown enough of his history in the series to explain what he's doing and why. Or maybe I was a bit drink for the episode that was explained. Anyway, the GOT wiki is pretty good for checking on a character without getting spoilers from more books than you want, so worth knowing:


 
They haven't revealed who he is yet so it's technically a SPOILER


----------



## DaRealSpoon (May 8, 2013)

ringo said:


> For some reason I couldn't remember any of his character and was a bit stumped regarding who he is. All I saw was the character from Misfits .
> 
> I just Googled him for a reminder, but I'm not convinced they have shown enough of his history in the series to explain what he's doing and why. Or maybe I was a bit drink for the episode that was explained. Anyway, the GOT wiki is pretty good for checking on a character without getting spoilers from more books than you want, so worth knowing:
> 
> http://awoiaf.westeros.org/index.php/Ramsay_Bolton


 
No I don't think they set him up at all... If they did I missed it, must have been subtle.

Tis a bit random (in the TV series) for this crazy sadist to just materialise out of nowhere and start cutting digits hither an yon


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

They haven't explained any of it.  I remember being really confused when Winterfell was burned last series.  And now this guy turns up in a dungeon with Theon and there's no explanation at all.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

Although that does kind of work cos then he's more scary and Theon doesn't know who he is either.


----------



## agricola (May 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> They haven't explained any of it. I remember being really confused when Winterfell was burned last series. And now this guy turns up in a dungeon with Theon and there's no explanation at all.


 
You would think that with the pressure on time in the series that he wouldnt have got half the appearances that he has so far - lets face it everyone who has read the books knows who he is already, and those who havent dont really care because they havent explained it at all.


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

Winterfell being burned was really confusing..

But they are playing this guy better. We are meant to be looking at it through Theon's eyes. Confused and terrified.


----------



## youngian (May 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> "Chaos isn't a pit, it's a ladder".
> 
> Classic. Greatest TV series in history.


 
And then cut to Jon Snow on the wall. So not only is this show a gripping Machaevellian court drama, it is breathtakingly cinematic.

Considering the majestic Season 2 finale with the appearance of the White Walkers, the scenes behind the wall have been plodding and slow. Big characters like Kieren Hinds and James Cosmo were underused I hope they were scene setters for a more substantial part of the overall plot.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2013)

The change is a slightly annoying one.  In the books  ramsey turns up earlier   in disguise  and   is the one who prompts theon to kill  the  miller boys  to maintain discipline.   

he is almost entierly responsible  for the worst  of what happens  around that time.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 8, 2013)

ringo said:


> All I saw was the character from Misfits .


I've been wondering where I recognised him from, now I know 

I'm quite enjoying this series so far despite the lack of action, although it can be a bit hard to follow if you're not giving it your full attention.  The two scenes between Tyrion/Cersie and Varys/Littlefinger towards the end were good, more subtle backstabbing rather than full on action.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

I was actually quite upset about crossbow girl.  I liked her.  She's been in it since the beginning.


----------



## TitanSound (May 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> I was actually quite upset about crossbow girl. I liked her. She's been in it since the beginning.


 
It made me hope for a very nasty ending for that little cunt Joffrey.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It made me hope for a very nasty ending for that little cunt Joffrey.


 
And it re-inforces what an absolute cunt of a man Littlefinger is.


----------



## TitanSound (May 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> And it re-inforces what an absolute cunt of a man Littlefinger is.


 
Totally. As soon as he betrayed Ned Stark, his card was marked. By me. Not that it makes much difference


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The change is a slightly annoying one.  In the books  ramsey turns up earlier   in disguise  and   is the one who prompts theon to kill  the  miller boys  to maintain discipline.
> 
> he is almost entierly responsible  for the worst  of what happens  around that time.



True it's a bit jarring. But in the books, you don't know what's happened til Theon at this stage, allbeit you end up feeling quite sorry for him. Least I did. The audience get to do that now.

Basically the confusing aspect here although differently done, is fine with me. It adhears to the reader's experience.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> And it re-inforces what an absolute cunt of a man Littlefinger is.


IIRC he was also a bit of a cunt to her in season two. She was upset about Roberts bastards being killed and he told her to sort herself out or she'd become a 'bad investment'


----------



## ringo (May 8, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> They haven't revealed who he is yet so it's technically a SPOILER


 
Ah, sorry, was an unintentional semi-spoiler.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

ringo said:


> Ah, sorry, was an unintentional semi-spoiler.


 
Somebody else already did it earlier in the thread.


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2013)

Littlefinger is one of the very few main characters with no redeeming feature whatsoever - not even likeably nasty like Tywin.


----------



## Stigmata (May 8, 2013)

Santino said:


> Littlefinger is one of the very few main characters with no redeeming feature whatsoever - not even likeably nasty like Tywin.


 
He had a rough time as a teenager. He thought if he, in all his bookish weediness, challenged Eddard Stark's thuggish brother for the hand of Catelyn he would win, because the underdog always wins in stories. Then he was all but chopped in half which soured his view of the world somewhat.


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2013)

Santino said:


> Littlefinger is one of the very few main characters with no redeeming feature whatsoever - not even likeably nasty like Tywin.



He's what Tywin would have been, had he not had the same lofty start in life


----------



## youngian (May 9, 2013)

Santino said:


> Littlefinger is one of the very few main characters with no redeeming feature whatsoever - not even likeably nasty like Tywin.


 
Surprised he's survived at all giving his lack of charm.

Now Tywin is Master of the Coin what is Littlefinger's job?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 9, 2013)

youngian said:


> Surprised he's survived at all giving his lack of charm.
> 
> Now Tywin is Master of the Coin what is Littlefinger's job?


 
He's been sent off to become Lord of the Vale, whilst also being Lord of Harrenhal, in theory at any rate.


----------



## captainmission (May 9, 2013)

youngian said:


> Now Tywin is Master of the Coin what is Littlefinger's job?


 
He's been made lord of harrenhall and is off to the vale to woo Catelyn Stark's crazy sister.


----------



## captainmission (May 9, 2013)

An i'm not sure he's entirely without charm. There's a bond villain evilness to him that's quite entertaining.


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2013)

"Most dangerous man in Westeros."


----------



## captainmission (May 9, 2013)

Indeed. But i'm not sure what the lannisters are doing in supporting him in taking over large parts of the north. Do they really think that'll work out well for them?


----------



## smmudge (May 9, 2013)

He did offer Stansa a way out of kingslanding tbf.

I hope she starts to toughen up a bit.


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2013)

captainmission said:


> Indeed. But i'm not sure what the lannisters are doing in supporting him in taking over large parts of the north. Do they really think that'll work out well for them?


 
He's convinced them that he can bring the Vale into the war on their side. With the Lannisters (the West) the Tyrells (the Reach) and the Arryns (the Vale) that would be three of the seven kingdoms actively supporting them. Worth a punt.


----------



## captainmission (May 9, 2013)

smmudge said:


> He did offer Stansa a way out of kingslanding tbf.
> 
> I hope she starts to toughen up a bit.


 
I only assumed he did that cos he wants to bone her and she reminds him of her mum. But sansa is awful. She's so gormless its hard to feel that much sympathy for her.



Stigmata said:


> He's convinced them that he can bring the Vale into the war on their side. With the Lannisters (the West) the Tyrells (the Reach) and the Arryns (the Vale) that would be three of the seven kingdoms actively supporting them. Worth a punt.


 
But putting 2 kingdoms (harenhal and the vale) in the hands of power crazy schemer seems an awful risk. Surely there must be so lannister cousin or something they could marry off?


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2013)

captainmission said:


> But putting 2 kingdoms (harenhal and the vale) in the hands of power crazy schemer seems an awful risk. Surely there must be so lannister cousin or something they could marry off?


 
Harrenhal's just a castle, and a ruined one at that. In peacetime it's basically abandoned


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2013)

Really enjoyed the Tyrell matriarch facing off against the evil old monster tywin. probably the best bit of the ep


----------



## emanymton (May 11, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Harrenhal's just a castle, and a ruined one at that. In peacetime it's basically abandoned


I don't really get why Sansa and Tryion are so pissed of. Ok so it is not what either of them want, but they could have both ended up in much worse situations, especially Sansa.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I don't really get why Sansa and Tryion are so pissed of. Ok so it is not what either of them want, but they could have both ended up in much worse situations, especially Sansa.


 

Sansa was raised as the princess in waiting to marry the crown prince and be a fairytale queen. Now she's stuck with a scar faced disreputable dwarf. Tyrion has a taste for experienced women and values being a free agent

they both fucking hate the idea. Its not even the best of a bad lot for either of them


----------



## emanymton (May 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Sansa was raised as the princess in waiting to marry the crown prince and be a fairytale queen. Now she's stuck with a scar faced disreputable dwarf. Tyrion has a taste for experienced women and values being a free agent
> 
> they both fucking hate the idea. Its not even the best of a bad lot for either of them


Yeah but Sansa could have ended up as Joffreys play thing, and Tyrion wanted to be heir to Castley rock but gets to be heir to winterfell in instead. Not saying they should be happy, just that they could have it much worse.


----------



## JimW (May 12, 2013)

I presume Harrenhal does come with your traditional "vast tracts of land" so it has that going for it, and who believes in a soppy old curse anyhow? The strangely deceased prior owners never let it get to them, until it did.


----------



## Stigmata (May 12, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Yeah but Sansa could have ended up as Joffreys play thing, and Tyrion wanted to be heir to Castley rock but gets to be heir to winterfell in instead. Not saying they should be happy, just that they could have it much worse.


 
Sansa could also have ended up with the fairytale ending she was hoping for all along, but it was snatched away at the last minute (it never really existed, but she's not to know that). And Tyrion's a Lannister, and that's bad enough on its own for her (I admit it doesn't help that in the TV series he's been more overtly nice to her).

Winterfell is a bit of a poisoned chalice- even if the crown wins the war the northern lords aren't just going to fall in behind the Lannister Imp. He knows he's entitled to Casterly Rock with its gold and mild climate and its loyal vassals.


----------



## emanymton (May 12, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Sansa could also have ended up with the fairytale ending she was hoping for all along, but it was snatched away at the last minute (it never really existed, but she's not to know that). And Tyrion's a Lannister, and that's bad enough on its own for her (I admit it doesn't help that in the TV series he's been more overtly nice to her).
> 
> Winterfell is a bit of a poisoned chalice- even if the crown wins the war the northern lords aren't just going to fall in behind the Lannister Imp. He knows he's entitled to Casterly Rock with its gold and mild climate and its loyal vassals.


I think I just don't get the nobility sense of entitlement, that or I am just feed up with Sansa. She should be the character you feel for the most, but she is just so annoying.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 12, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I don't really get why Sansa and Tryion are so pissed of. Ok so it is not what either of them want, but they could have both ended up in much worse situations, especially Sansa.


 
She has more than a little of the spoilt brat about her though, having been raised in the certain knowledge that she would be married off to some dashing lord or other. She's not a particularly likeable character but well drawn nonetheless, and more authentically teenager-like than the likes of Jon, Robb, Theon etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2013)

Just catching up on EP5 now - was surprised by the change to the Stannis storyline - Tara Fitzgerald and her dead sons - weird as fuck scene, that


----------



## Stigmata (May 12, 2013)

The daughter was great though, another brilliant child actor


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2013)

Some shoddy writing though - in the exchange between Barristan Selmy and Jorah Mormont, Jorah says 'it was a bitch of a siege'


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2013)

That was a bit disappointing I thought (E7). Not really buying that bit at the end.


----------



## Firky (May 14, 2013)

I think I have missed an episode, episode 6. 

 @ self


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2013)

Episode 7 a bit of a filler. Brilliant scene between Joffrey and Tywin though.


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2013)

Well, looks like House Greyjoy really mean it when they say "We Do Not Sow"


----------



## youngian (May 14, 2013)

By threatening war to free the slave population is Danaerys over extending herself and making an idealistic rather than strategic decision?
Or is she gambling (without the full picture either) in order to bolster her army and reputation?

Afterall she was made a pretty decent offer and it cannot be taken for granted that this city was just showing weakness by doing so.

Either way certainly a woman of decisive action


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2013)

youngian said:


> By threatening war to free the slave population is Danaerys over extending herself and making an idealistic rather than strategic decision?
> Or is she gambling (without the full picture either) in order to bolster her army and reputation?
> 
> Afterall she was made a pretty decent offer and it cannot be taken for granted that this city was just showing weakness by doing so.


At first I thought she was just angling for some women for her soldiers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2013)

youngian said:


> By threatening war to free the slave population is Danaerys over extending herself and making an idealistic rather than strategic decision?
> Or is she gambling (without the full picture either) in order to bolster her army and reputation?
> 
> Afterall she was made a pretty decent offer and it cannot be taken for granted that this city was just showing weakness by doing so.
> ...


 
I thought the point of freeing the slaves was so they'd join her army (after all, last time it took her about 4 seconds to persuade them all to join up). It wouldn't really fit with the overall feel of the programme to have her going round being all idealistic.


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I thought the point of freeing the slaves was so they'd join her army (after all, last time it took her about 4 seconds to persuade them all to join up). It wouldn't really fit with the overall feel of the programme to have her going round being all idealistic.


It would fit with the themes to have her commit some terrible acts because of a refusal to compromise her principles though.


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2013)

Santino said:


> At first I thought she was just angling for some women for her soldiers.


 
The eunuch soldiers?


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2013)

Oh yeah


----------



## youngian (May 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It wouldn't really fit with the overall feel of the programme to have her going round being all idealistic.


 
She does have that side to her and idealism is just as much an end to justify destructive and ruthless means as the desire to take power for reasons of dynastic entitlement (which she of course doesn't lack), ego and vanity. Stannis's personal ambition is intertwined with messianic zeal while Ned was only ever interested in limited conquest to secure his family and people a quiet and contented life. Tyrion also has a benevolent administrator side to him.


----------



## toggle (May 14, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Yeah but Sansa could have ended up as Joffreys play thing, and Tyrion wanted to be heir to Castley rock but gets to be heir to winterfell in instead. Not saying they should be happy, just that they could have it much worse.


 
I think that's the point. it is a good deal for both of them. he's not a nutter and he gains the power and influence he wants through her.but they both want what they can't have, so can't see this is the best move in the game.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2013)

Question that might give clues to virgin non-readers:


Spoiler



When is the Red Wedding - around ep 9 like the Blackwater, or will it be the series finale?


----------



## bi0boy (May 14, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> The eunuch soldiers?


 
Are they? Do they have regular testosterone injections or something?


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> ?


 
Be nice if you could edit that before the Unsullied viewers see it.

and the answer is



Spoiler: upcoming episodes



Episode 9 is named "The Rains of Castamere", so pretty sure it's that one


 
edit - ta


----------



## Garek (May 15, 2013)

Just started reading the books.

Oh, and watching the latest episode now. First thing I will say is, fuck, I know Theon is a bit of a prick but, woah, seriously? Fuck...

EDIT: Oh, and Egret is awesome.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 15, 2013)

in the books they imply that that happened but never come out and say it.

owwwwwch


also 

Ygritte


----------



## zenie (May 15, 2013)

Anyone else feel a bit sorry for Theon?


----------



## JimW (May 15, 2013)

zenie said:


> Anyone else feel a bit sorry for Theon?


I think that's the accepted tariff for child murderers in Westeros.


----------



## Garek (May 15, 2013)

zenie said:


> Anyone else feel a bit sorry for Theon?


 

Of course. But then I believe that even someone line Josef Mengele shouldn't be tortured. Guess I am wussy liberal on the torture front in that I feel you you have to pay for for torture with some of your humanity, and that that is too high a price.

EDIT: Finished episode. What wtf Jamie, lose a hand gain a conscience!?


----------



## Garek (May 15, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> in the books they imply that that happened but never come out and say it.
> 
> owwwwwch
> 
> ...


 
As opposed to the bird. Cheers. "Girls see more blood than men" - good line.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2013)

curious dignity to jaime. Even when he is at jis lowest most abused point. Its peculiar cos he's a bona fide 100% prick but he has a code


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2013)

Episode 8 was good


also really  glad  to finally see the slayer.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2013)

A relatively low key episode.

I'm guessing next week will be the fireworks.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 20, 2013)

I'm getting to like Jaime more and more.


----------



## The Octagon (May 20, 2013)

Daario = more than suitably smug and annoying

No new episode next week though, damn yank scheduling


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2013)

Thought that was great, but there did seem to be more adverts than usual.


----------



## xenon (May 20, 2013)

Argh! Shitty torrents.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2013)

Sam you muppet, stop and pick the bloody thing up!


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Sam you muppet, stop and pick the bloody thing up!


ha. when i saw that, I thought "fuck him, he deserve to be pecked to death."


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Sam you muppet, stop and pick the bloody thing up!


in the books  doesn't it remain stuck in?

also  now that   only gillty saw it  does that still mean he is called slayer?   hopefully  they will drop that into  later scene.   mind you they  didn't  really call him craven much  so perhaps not


----------



## zenie (May 21, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> in the books  doesn't it remain stuck in?
> 
> also  now that   only gillty saw it  does that still mean he is called slayer?   hopefully  they will drop that into  later scene.   mind you they  didn't  really call him craven much  so perhaps not



You've lost me...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 21, 2013)

sam was called   craven  because he was so cowardly but after stabbing the white walker they changed it to sam the slayer.  in the books  it happened on the march so all the other nights watch where there


----------



## Stigmata (May 21, 2013)

If the whole show was about Stannis and Davos I would be ok with that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 21, 2013)

the adventures of stan and dave


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

Dunno, not read the books


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 21, 2013)

heretic


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2013)

There are BOOKS!!?!

What th...  why didn't anybody say?!?


----------



## JimW (May 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> There are BOOKS!!?!
> 
> What th... why didn't anybody say?!?


I think that was just someone cashing in on the original cartoon series, which remains canon.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 21, 2013)

Okay, how did Sam kill that White Walker so easily?
Anyone know?


----------



## hippogriff (May 21, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Okay, how did Sam kill that White Walker so easily?
> Anyone know?


 Obsidian blade


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Okay, how did Sam kill that White Walker so easily?
> Anyone know?


The Dragonglass dagger he's been carrying around for 15 episodes or so. Part of the stash he found at Fist of The First Men.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2013)

Are you sure you haven't read the books Crispy?


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2013)

JimW said:


> I think that was just someone cashing in on the original cartoon series, which remains canon.


 
I've been following it since the radio series.  The morse code adaptation is so different.  Gendry isn't even in it.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2013)

The Sam the Slayer scene was very well done, think it actually played out even better than in the book...



Spoiler: minor book spoiler relating to scene



The Whitewalker shattering rather than turning into a puddle seemed more appropriate and a better effect, plus Sam was a bit more proactive, rather than blindly holding the obsidian dagger out and the WW running into it.


 
Seemed an overly elaborate way to leech Gendry that, not that I'm complaining, but seemed odd having Stannis and Davos just wander in 



Spoiler: The Leeching



Wonder if they'll show Balon's death, in the books it's vaguely hinted at that he 'fell' from Pyke's walkways with the help of a Faceless Man (Jaqen Hgar), and it conveniently precedes Euron's return, don't know if the actor playing Balon is returning though


 
I wasn't sure about Lena Heady at first as Cersei, but I have to say she's nailing it right now. Paranoid, overly arrogant and cruel, her speech to Margaery was great, and nicely worked in a bit of backstory for the Lannisters and 'their' song. Her "oh shut up" to Loras on the balcony was lolsome too 

And he gets plenty of plaudits anyway, but Peter Dinklage was amazing in this episode, from the attempt at kindness alone with Sansa, to humiliation on the podium, then snarling drunk at Joffrey.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The Dragonglass dagger he's been carrying around for 15 episodes or so. Part of the stash he found at Fist of The First Men.


 
oh yeah...i remember now.
think he found that in Season 2. 
why didn't he pick it up when he ran away?


----------



## Santino (May 21, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Her "oh shut up" to Loras on the balcony was lolsome too


I like how it looked like he was going to launch into a character-defining monologue revealing all sorts of information about his backstory and she just cut him off.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> why didn't he pick it up when he ran away?


 
Because a zombie shattered in front of him, I think he's just panicked and run.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Are you sure you haven't read the books Crispy?


Quite sure. I've just been paying attention  


Santino said:


> I like how it looked like he was going to launch into a character-defining monologue revealing all sorts of information about his backstory and she just cut him off.


Yeah, that was brilliant 
Several belly laugh moments in the last couple of episodes


----------



## Mation (May 21, 2013)

I was expecting Daario to be much more flamboyant.



Santino said:


> I like how it looked like he was going to launch into a character-defining monologue revealing all sorts of information about his backstory and she just cut him off.


Yes, that was great


----------



## Firky (May 21, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> in the books doesn't it remain stuck in?
> 
> also now that only gillty saw it does that still mean he is called slayer? hopefully they will drop that into later scene. mind you they didn't really call him craven much so perhaps not


 
You must have heard me shout at the TV, "HOW'S HE GOING TO BE SLAYER NOW???"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 21, 2013)

Firky said:


> You must have heard me shout at the TV, "HOW'S HE GOING TO BE SLAYER NOW???"


 
i heard this


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> in the books doesn't it remain stuck in?


 


Spoiler: knife



It breaks on the armour of Small Paul, who was killed and comes back as a zombie. It's a different incident to when he kills the Other with it.  But it does happen in a hut, with just him and Gilly, like on the TV.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2013)

some good stannis action this week


----------



## Stigmata (May 22, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Spoiler: The Leeching
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they'll show Balon's death, in the books it's vaguely hinted at that he 'fell' from Pyke's walkways with the help of a Faceless Man (Jaqen Hgar), and it conveniently precedes Euron's return, don't know if the actor playing Balon is returning though


 
"I dreamt of a man without a face, waiting on a bridge that swayed and swung. On his shoulder perched a drowned crow with seaweed hanging from his wings."

I love the unsettling prophecies that are littered throughout the books, it's a real shame they're not including any of them in the show.


----------



## The Octagon (May 22, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> "I dreamt of a man without a face, waiting on a bridge that swayed and swung. On his shoulder perched a drowned crow with seaweed hanging from his wings."
> 
> I love the unsettling prophecies that are littered throughout the books, it's a real shame they're not including any of them in the show.


 
I'd start listening to Shireen's singing, looks like they may be obliquely referenced at least.


----------



## Garek (May 24, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> then snarling drunk at Joffrey.


 
I think that bit was my favourite. Just the sheer anger and hatred emanating from him and Joffrey realising that he still hasn't broken Tyrion.


----------



## Bingo (May 27, 2013)

Oh damn where is episode 9 it's supposed to be ready for me to watch this morning?!


----------



## snadge (May 27, 2013)

1 week break to simmer the pot up nicely...


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2013)

why, why and why???


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2013)

I forgot about the break. I might just have to go back and watch the last few episodes again then!


----------



## Garek (Jun 2, 2013)

Been reading the books. Half way through the second one. Makes me realise how well cast Stannis is. The slight, doubtful, childish looks make a lot more sense.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

Garek said:


> Been reading the books. Half way through the second one. Makes me realise how well cast Stannis is. The slight, doubtful, childish looks make a lot more sense.


 
Stannis is one of the characters who comes across as being more interesting on telly than in the books, Brienne being another one who springs to mind.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 3, 2013)

wow


----------



## Bingo (Jun 3, 2013)

Harsh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Garek said:


> Been reading the books. Half way through the second one. Makes me realise how well cast Stannis is. The slight, doubtful, childish looks make a lot more sense.


 

my fave stannis moment from the tv is when he's talking to the onion knight about a siege where they ended up eating cats and dogs 'I like dogs, loyal. we ate em anyway'


----------



## Garek (Jun 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> my fave stannis moment from the tv is when he's talking to the onion knight about a siege where they ended up eating cats and dogs 'I like dogs, loyal. we ate em anyway'


 

That was great  

I am as bored by Daenerys in the books as I am on the tele. Partly this because she doesn't feel very relevant considering she's just buggering about in the desert being the mother of dragons. Guess this will change when she finally shows up to the party.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 3, 2013)

Mail Online website is being rather spoiler-happy today, just to warn anyone still waiting to watch Episode 9 tonight.

I know how much we all love going on there


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 3, 2013)

blimey...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow


----------



## xenon (Jun 3, 2013)

Right. Just about to watch episode 9 after finding a proper source. So many errant seeds out there.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2013)

xenon said:


> Right. Just about to watch episode 9 after finding a proper source. So many errant seeds out there.


 
www.torrentz.eu - searches loads of sites for you


----------



## xenon (Jun 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> www.torrentz.eu - searches loads of sites for you



Thanks. I'll try that next time. Used tvunderground.ru and isohunt. Plenty of people seeding but just dodgy / emtpy copies. Found correct one via kickass torrents today.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2013)

KAT are good. So are torrenthound


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2013)

Do people still torrent tv shows? You can stream them just as easily. 

watchseries


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2013)

What time does it finish on sky so we can finally talk about 'it'?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 3, 2013)

xenon said:


> Right. Just about to watch episode 9 after finding a proper source. So many errant seeds out there.


 

tv freeload is also pretty reliable. And I prefer it because it's downloads rather than torrents.


----------



## Garek (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow. Fuck.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jun 3, 2013)

^ haha, I was just about to post something really very similar.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Jun 3, 2013)

Probably the most moving thing I've ever seen on a TV show.


----------



## thriller (Jun 3, 2013)

lol @ all these wow comments from those who haven't read the books.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

thriller said:


> lol @ all these comments from newbies who haven't read the books.



Yeah i was kinda thinking that.

Although i did wonder if they were going to deviate from the books and let... no they haven't, maybe they'll let them for some reason? Oops no they haven't. Just stringing it out for us a bit.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2013)

Well.  There you go.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2013)

The Westeros bit of that episode was great - especially where the Frey bride was unveiled, and Arya telling the Hound what she would do to him one day - but the Yunkai bit was terrible.


----------



## thriller (Jun 3, 2013)

the red wedding was the first time i ever read a book that left me "feeling" down. shocked. never felt anything before from a book until then.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2013)

thriller said:


> lol @ all these wow comments from those who haven't read the books.


Oh, I've read the books. I just wanted to see how they did that episode. It didn't disappoint at all


----------



## badseed (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy fuck!!!


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2013)

It is such a brilliant thing to do.  Kill one whole branch of characters in one go.

Nobody is safe.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 3, 2013)

And I was just thinking no one had died in a while.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Oh, I've read the books. I just wanted to see how they did that episode. It didn't disappoint at all


 
In some aspects yes, but Jeyne Westerling is a much more interesting character in the books than Talisa was in this.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

On the book front I'm intrigued with how they are going to manage the Daenerys storyline seeing how she should currently be fuming at two certain people. Especially the reasons for her fury have already been revealed and pretty much swept under the carpet.

I also am gutted that we have no Fat Belwas and his duel with the knight.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 3, 2013)

well _that_ escalated quickly.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

agricola said:


> In some aspects yes, but Jeyne Westerling is a much more interesting character in the books than Talisa was in this.



Have you got that the right way around.

Jeyne was a a two dimensional character? 
What did she do other than fall in love and worry about how to best please her troubled man? Mum-in-laws advice hush up and be patient.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2013)

I had it spoiled for me months ago, but still  bloody hell!


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2013)

agricola said:


> In some aspects yes, but Jeyne Westerling is a much more interesting character in the books than Talisa was in this.



Stabbing his pregnant wife in the stomach is a lot more emotionally affecting.

Although I did like the honey trap element in the books, even if it was a bit unbelievable.   I thought Talisa was much more rounded.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> Although I did like the honey trap element in the books, even if it was a bit unbelievable. I thought Talisa was much more rounded.


 
Perhaps, though the reason why they got married in the books was more believable than the reason they got married in the show.


----------



## xenon (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep, I knew what was coming. But ooof!.  Brutal.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2013)

agricola said:


> Perhaps, though the reason why they got married in the books was more believable than the reason they got married in the show.



I can't remember either.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> I can't remember either.



In the books she was from a minor house aligned to the Lanisters. In theory switch to the Starks was a leg up for a house of true noble blood but little influence. But a gamble. 

Conspiracy theorists think that the Lanisters sent her to Rob's bed in the hopes he'd break his alliance with the Frey's because of his honour (making an honest woman after taking a noble lady's maiden honour).  Also that a substitute may have been used as there are two differencing descriptions of her.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> I can't remember either.


 
to protect her honour after sleeping with her (book) because she looked amazing (tv show)


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2013)

agricola said:


> to protect her honour after sleeping with her (book) because she looked amazing (tv show)



It was more than because she looked amazing in the TV show. Because she initially treated him with disdain not like some godly king and cared more about people than conquest or position. 'Hard to get' catnip to a man of power.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It was more than because she looked amazing in the TV show. Because she initially treated him with disdain not like some godly king and cared more about people than conquest or position. 'Hard to get' catnip to a man of power.


 
Old Nan treated him like that though, and she didnt get a sniff.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 3, 2013)

That made me do swearing, out loud.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 3, 2013)

agricola said:


> The Westeros bit of that episode was great - especially where the Frey bride was unveiled, and Arya telling the Hound what she would do to him one day - but the Yunkai bit was terrible.


 
Cracking fight scene there, I thought


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Jun 4, 2013)

Frankie Boyle decided to spoil the Red Wedding for his followers on Twitter and gave away further GOT spoilers. Reason being that he's read the books and thinks the TV adaptation is shit.

In my opinion that's an extremely low thing for somebody to do.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

professional twat frankie boyle in being a twat shocker! film at eleven.


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

Maisie Williams has made a video regarding the red wedding.

Child actors 

https://vine.co/v/b3XZMHmxzxh


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

Christ Gromit, can you shut up about the books on this thread? I"ve read them myself but most people on this thread haven't you nerb. You're not just spoiling the TV series but if people want to go on to read the books you've spoilt it again.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 4, 2013)

I watched several of the first series. I think I'm going to start from the beginning - so I've got the whole thing to watch.
This thread says it will be worth it.

I've got to see Wilko Johnson


----------



## Bingo (Jun 4, 2013)

That Grey Worm actor is just too weedy... sorry!


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

why would anyone ruin a tv show by reading a book about it? DUH!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone seen the Red Wedding Compilation video on Youtube?

Hilarious.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2013)

Twitter hath spake https://twitter.com/RedWeddingTears


----------



## JimW (Jun 4, 2013)

The Red Wedding is based on a real-life incident I read, from Scottish history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clan_Douglas#Murder_of_the_Douglas_chiefs_at_Edinburgh_Castle
Used to joke in our family it's not a wedding without a punch-up, but a) rarely actually happened and b) no-one used a crossbow to my recall


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 4, 2013)

The memes have gone into overdrive


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

The whole plot felt a bit contrived. Like it was just there to provide more fuel for later revenge. And because George had run out of things to do with the characters.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 4, 2013)

The worst thing about yesterday was waiting for it to happen. 



Spoiler: Book question



So why was Jeyne there? In the books she is sent to another lord for protection.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 4, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> The worst thing about yesterday was waiting for it to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Because the showrunners took a look at the books and thought "how can we make this more depressing?"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

Santino said:


> The whole plot felt a bit contrived. Like it was just there to provide more fuel for later revenge. And because George had run out of things to do with the characters.


 
It fits in with the overarching theme of honour and bravery and carefully laid plans being no match for backstabbing (literally in this case) and deceit. The game of thrones is basically just a competition to see who can be the biggest cunt, that's the central premise of the whole thing. This can be jarring at times because we've been conditioned to expect the young, handsome hero to triumph in the end and avenge his father's death and all that, because that's what most stories would tell us. Martin's stories have the virtue of being a lot more realistic than that.


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> It fits in with the overarching theme of honour and bravery and carefully laid plans being no match for backstabbing (literally in this case) and deceit. The game of thrones is basically just a competition to see who can be the biggest cunt, that's the central premise of the whole thing. This can be jarring at times because we've been conditioned to expect the young, handsome hero to triumph in the end and avenge his father's death and all that, because that's what most stories would tell us. Martin's stories have the virtue of being a lot more realistic than that.


But sometimes it works really well (Ned Stark being betrayed) and sometimes it doesn't (the wedding). This time it just felt too heavy-handed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Twitter hath spake https://twitter.com/RedWeddingTears


 
It's quite amusing how many people are so upset that the story isn't 'fair' or correct because what they want to happen never happens. I wonder if they have the same reaction when real life pulls the exact same shit?

Of course sometimes wonderful, fairy tale things do happen in real life: like this


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> The worst thing about yesterday was waiting for it to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing. So Rob Stark has no eyre. (Maybe Martin's going somewhere with that in the last 2 books.) But keeps it tidier for how the TV show will pan out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

Santino said:


> But sometimes it works really well (Ned Stark being betrayed) and sometimes it doesn't (the wedding). This time it just felt too heavy-handed.


 
I probably wasn't very happy when I got to that part of the books, because loads of good characters bought it at once, but there's no denying that if you were Walder Frey or Roose Bolton (ie a right scheming bastard) in that same situation then that's probably what you would have done.

I do think that for the whole story to 'work' the Freys will have to get some serious comeuppance at some point, the laws of hospitality (not explicitly mentioned in the TV series IIRC) are taken more seriously in Westeros than pretty much anything else.


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2013)

Santino said:


> But sometimes it works really well (Ned Stark being betrayed) and sometimes it doesn't (the wedding). This time it just felt too heavy-handed.



I disagree. I think possibly the heavy handedness is because with it being such a pivotal point of the whole story, it's simply more promonant.

Shocking though it is, it seems a plausible  treacherous and tragic event that would seem to fit a milure of warring powerful medieval families.


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I probably wasn't very happy when I got to that part of the books, because loads of good characters bought it at once, but there's no denying that if you were Walder Frey or Roose Bolton (ie a right scheming bastard) in that same situation then that's probably what you would have done.
> 
> I do think that for the whole story to 'work' the Freys will have to get some serious comeuppance at some point, the laws of hospitality (not explicitly mentioned in the TV series IIRC) are taken more seriously in Westeros than pretty much anything else.


I wasn't particularly upset by the characters dying (partly because they clearly had no other purpose to serve dramatically other than to die). I was much more surprised and upset when Ned was betrayed - the actual moment when Littlefinger turned on him was like a kick in the stomach. But the wedding was much less effective than that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone seen the Red Wedding Compilation video on Youtube?
> 
> Hilarious.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I do think that for the whole story to 'work' the Freys will have to get some serious comeuppance at some point, the laws of hospitality (not explicitly mentioned in the TV series IIRC)


 
I read a review after I'd watched it that said they mentioned it early on - I hadn't noticed it though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

Santino said:


> I wasn't particularly upset by the characters dying (partly because they clearly had no other purpose to serve dramatically other than to die). I was much more surprised and upset when Ned was betrayed - the actual moment when Littlefinger turned on him was like a kick in the stomach. But the wedding was much less effective than that.


 
The fact that Catelyn figured out what was gonna happen five minutes before it actually happened did spoil the surprise a bit, but it was good to see that right up to the last she was still the brains of the operation...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I read a review after I'd watched it that said they mentioned it early on - I hadn't noticed it though.


 
They show the Starks eating bread and salt, but the significance of this isn't really explained.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> They show the Starks eating bread and salt, but the significance of this isn't really explained.


 

Well, Frey gave the speech about how they were now in his protection. But that obviously doesn't go towards how serious it is.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The fact that Catelyn figured out what was gonna happen five minutes before it actually happened did spoil the surprise a bit, but it was good to see that right up to the last she was still the brains of the operation...


 
I thought that was the best part, the sense of something not quite being right, the disjointedness of Cat being uneasy while everyone else's guard is down, then the sudden brutality of it, with no mercy shown.

Ned's betrayal and death was shocking but always seemed likely, whereas the RW chapter was physically affecting (for me and a lot of other readers) and was a brilliant move in terms of the story.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

liked how catelines throat was cut almost like an afterthought


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> liked how catelines throat was cut almost like an afterthought


 
That was the bit that made my mate scream


----------



## ringo (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought they did a great job of the red wedding, Mrs R was so shocked she asked me if that really happened in the books


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> liked how catelines throat was cut almost like an afterthought


 
You got the impression it was done more to shut her up than to kill her. Nice touch.


----------



## youngian (Jun 4, 2013)

Couple of questions-

Does this now make Jon Snow the head grown up of the Stark clan?

Who is the older actor that plays Daenary's older righthand man? Not Iain Glenn but the guy with the short grey beard who I think is some old RSC hand.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> They show the Starks eating bread and salt, but the significance of this isn't really explained.


 
its meant to be an indication that you are safe. if you break bread and eat salt with someone in their camp then they have indicated that you are welcome there and are under their protection.


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

youngian said:


> Couple of questions-
> 
> Does this now make Jon Snow the head grown up of the Stark clan?
> 
> Who is the older actor that plays Daenary's older righthand man? Not Iain Glenn but the guy with the short grey beard who I think is some old RSC hand.


Jon Snow is a bastard. Also, he is not a legitimate heir to the Starks.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

youngian said:


> Couple of questions-
> 
> Does this now make Jon Snow the head grown up of the Stark clan?


No. He's a bastard. Heir of Winterfell is now Bran. 


> Who is the older actor that plays Daenary's older righthand man? Not Iain Glenn but the guy with the short grey beard who I think is some old RSC hand.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0568400/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob did declare Jon his successor. 　　However that is because he believed Bran and Rickon dead.


Depending on what you think about that declaration changes the situation.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

Really? This is TV series thread remember, and I don't recall that happening...


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

who wins in the end?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm fairly certain it happened in the TV series as well.

i seem to remeber people discussing  who  had witnessed it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2013)

And Jon has sworn to hold no lands or titles, which would make being a king a bit of a problem.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> who wins in the end?


Football


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> who wins in the end?


 

Carrion eaters


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> who wins in the end?


 

England.
The Scots are crap.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 4, 2013)

How come I don't remember seeing Bran's annoying younger brother before? Where did he suddenly come from, I'm sure he wasn't travelling with that group a couple of episodes ago.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Rickon  really is a bit of a non charactor  even in the books.  i think he is meant to be a toddler in the books  so this isn't exactly unexpected


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> How come I don't remember seeing Bran's annoying younger brother before? Where did he suddenly come from, I'm sure he wasn't travelling with that group a couple of episodes ago.


He's been there all along, just not with any lines to say.


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

He spent a lot of time smashing things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

not sure what happened to the Mountain. He was in it in series one then dissapeared


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure what happened to the Mountain. He was in it in series one then dissapeared



He's presumably still out in the River Lands raping and burning.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure what happened to the Mountain. He was in it in series one then dissapeared


 

he's been out doing what he does best.  murderation.

mind you  this is true for so many characters.   they  just  are out and about doing shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> who wins in the end?


 

Nobody. Nobody wins in a game of intense power politiking and war. Just surf the wave for a little bit and hope for a straw death rather than a sharp, edged end.

Look at old Stannis. His claim is righteous, his armies loyal and his character that of the warrior-ascetic. Can the man catch a fucking break? no.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure what happened to the Mountain. He was in it in series one then dissapeared


He was at Harrenhall with the Lannisters in season 2, torturing the prisoners and Tywin tells him off.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2013)

Spoiler



The Red Wedding means that it's now open season on the Frey's. They are a huge family who GRR dispatches in numerous horrid ways...


 
sorry ..


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

i heard they are making G.O.T v PREDATOR. 

i can't wait!


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The Red Wedding means...


shut up


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 4, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> ....


 
cunt


----------



## Pingu (Jun 4, 2013)

nice episode if a little slow in parts...

building up to a nice end of season climax


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

was suprised at lord bolton. I mean, we know his familial line is one known for intense cruelty but I didn't have rank treachery on his charge sheet. I must have been pissed when reading the books cos Boltons cool, calm exterior had me totally fooled. Flayed man as sigil, should have prepped me for it.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The Red Wedding means that it's now open season on the Frey's. They are spoiler


OI!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Pingu (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> was suprised at lord bolton. I mean, we know his familial line is one known for intense cruelty but I didn't have rank treachery on his charge sheet. I must have been pissed when reading the books cos Boltons cool, calm exterior had me totally fooled. Flayed man as sigil, should have prepped me for it.


 rank... rhymes with...


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

Santino said:


> But sometimes it works really well (Ned Stark being betrayed) and sometimes it doesn't (the wedding). This time it just felt too heavy-handed.


 

Ooohhh only dead fish swim the stream, you're so alternative. You're saying GoT is being try hard when that is exactly what you're doing 



Spoiler



I haven't seen the episode yet, I like to watch two at a time but to murder guests once they've eaten in your house is a great insult to the gods. It's one of the worst things you can do in GoT land and there are said to be grave consequences. The gods are ever present in GoT wether you realise it or not. valar morghulis is the many faced god.The gods are real.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 4, 2013)

xenon said:


> I disagree. I think possibly the heavy handedness is because with it being such a pivotal point of the whole story, it's simply more promonant.
> 
> Shocking though it is, it seems a plausible treacherous and tragic event that would seem to fit a milure of warring powerful medieval families.


 
There's an interesting article with George Martin here where he says it was inspired by a couple of real life events


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

Firky said:


> Ooohhh only dead fish swim the stream, you're so alternative. You're saying GoT is being try hard when that is exactly what you're doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

But in the mind of the Frey patriarch such fundamental social compacts have been violated by the stark boy kicking his marriage union to the kerb in favour of another. In the mind of that old monster, all bets are off. Hospitality rules no longer apply.


----------



## youngian (Jun 4, 2013)

David Bradley is a very busy man these days and looking forward to his William Hartnell portrayel.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 4, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog 

 spoilers mate, not matter how brief are still spoilers...please have a bit of respect and put it in tags...


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2013)

Lord Bolton is a supposed to be a cold calculating sadistic cunt though. It didn't seem out of character that he'd side with the Lanisters in such a... Hands on way.


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> There's an interesting article with George Martin here where he says it was inspired by a couple of real life events



Ta. 

Partly why I hate the more fantastical, fantasy. History's littered with examples of expedient unjust trechory.


----------



## agricola (Jun 4, 2013)

youngian said:


> David Bradley is a very busy man these days and looking forward to his William Hartnell portrayel.


 
So am I, though Bradley plays a vile bastard so well I cannot imagine what his Hartnell will be like.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 4, 2013)

xenon said:


> Lord Bolton is a supposed to be a cold calculating sadistic cunt though. It didn't seem out of character that he'd side with the Lanisters in such a... Hands on way.


 
The actor had the perfect expression on his face when Cat uncovered the mail underneath his tunic.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

And I thought Cat did fantastic face acting after Rob died. You could just see the hope draining out of her. Killing Fray's wife just seemed like an afterthought.


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It's something I need to bear in mind when I have people around for tea...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> bouncer_the_dog
> 
> spoilers mate, not matter how brief are still spoilers...please have a bit of respect and put it in tags...


 


Apologies.. I thought I was being vague enough


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2013)

What i meant was... 



Spoiler



The Freys, after the Red Wedding become universally reviled (as you might expect) and usually minor Frays are killed by various other characters throughout the rest of the book, a little like cannon fodder. Which is GRR giving the reader some satisfaction of people getting their just desserts (or pies) in a series of books which sees him continually subvert the notion of having characters that you actually like. My point being it's bad when you read/watch it but you will have some satisfying moments where just revenge is meted out..


----------



## thriller (Jun 4, 2013)

The Starks really have a history of stupid actions that have dire consequences.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

That's true of quite a few westerosians.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm fairly certain it happened in the TV series as well.
> 
> i seem to remeber people discussing who had witnessed it.


 
No, a Jon succession isn't on the cards because of his illegitimacy and Night's Watch vows. Bran and Rickon are presumed dead, so Sansa is now the heir to Winterfell.



DotCommunist said:


> not sure what happened to the Mountain. He was in it in series one then dissapeared


 
The actor fucked off to do something else where he had lines. Also where's Greatjon Umber? He should have been at the wedding.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



I was like that when I read the scene in the books. I was reading in bed and my other half came in at the moment with amorous intentions and I had to tell him I seriously couldn't because the book had just performed, as I put it 'a total mindfuck'.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2013)

Spoiler: greatjon at the wedding



isn't it smalljon at the wedding?  And I noticed that brynden tully was there, which is weird.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> No, a Jon succession isn't on the cards because of his illegitimacy and Night's Watch vows. Bran and Rickon are presumed dead, so Sansa is now the heir to Winterfell.


 

That assumes that the word of king is less than the oath of the nights watch.

it is established that the word of a king is enough to override illegitimacy. the nights watch thing is more questionable. technically it is not impossible for Jon to be heir to Winterfell and king of the north.

Also technically it gets odd with Sansa because it isn't her but her husband who now is Tyrrion. They also never really go into the technicalities of who would inheret if we go through the female line. if ariya got married her husband may have an equal claim. feally it comes down to who is the current dominant force in westeros and the north ion particular. who would the banner men officially recognise?

would the banner men pick tyrrion or jon?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2013)

As it stands he can't inherit. Robb didn't make any sort of proclamation legitimising him (isn't Jon older than Robb? That would be awkward), and it's not like the Lannisters are going to want him. In theory a king can override vows (see Joffrey forcing Ser Barristan into 'retirement') but until a king or queen actually does so Jon is out in the cold.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 4, 2013)

well that was depressing. Doesn't enough of that kind of grim heartless shite happen in real life? Not sure I need it in my fiction as well...


----------



## thriller (Jun 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> That's true of quite a few westerosians.


 
i meant for their own family.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2013)

Incidentally, this was proof if needed that the show doesn't need endless tediously gratuitous sex in order to be compelling


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




how to tell your opartner is a dick  the movie


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> As it stands he can't inherit. Robb didn't make any sort of proclamation legitimising him (isn't Jon older than Robb? That would be awkward), and it's not like the Lannisters are going to want him. In theory a king can override vows (see Joffrey forcing Ser Barristan into 'retirement') but until a king or queen actually does so Jon is out in the cold.


 

Rob certainly did in the books  and i'm fairly sure  in the TV series he also  formally declared Jon as his successor.  If his banner men see him as king   then that is all they need to rally behind Jon.  sure Tywin  isn't going to like it  but  shit what did you expect?

It's  not like his case is super strong  but   he has a claim.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

tommers said:


> Spoiler: greatjon at the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it smalljon at the wedding? And I noticed that brynden tully was there, which is weird.


 



Spoiler



the most important piss break in westeros history


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the most important piss break in westeros history


 

Ah yeah.  I forgot about that.  I couldn't see what happened in the melee after pregnant lady got stabbed so didn't know what had happened to him.  Of course, he went for a piss and presumably jumped into a river and swam to freedom.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Rob certainly did in the books and i'm fairly sure in the TV series he also formally declared Jon as his successor. If his banner men see him as king then that is all they need to rally behind Jon. sure Tywin isn't going to like it but shit what did you expect?
> 
> It's not like his case is super strong but he has a claim.


 
I'm pretty sure he didn't in the book or the TV show. It would have been a big deal if he had- he would have started calling himself Jon Stark for one thing.



Spoiler: book spoiler



Stannis offers to legitimise him and make him Warden of the North, but he refuses. Is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I'm pretty sure he didn't in the book or the TV show. It would have been a big deal if he had- he would have started calling himself Jon Stark for one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A King can declare someone as being legitimate... but he didn't as far as i remember.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I'm pretty sure he didn't in the book or the TV show. It would have been a big deal if he had- he would have started calling himself Jon Stark for one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


No Jon really  does declare him successor   when he considers   bran and rikons apparent deaths.    

notably one of the witnesses is  blackfish


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> A King can declare someone as being legitimate... but he didn't as far as i remember.


 

I'm 100% certain he said to his bannermen that if he dies  Jon is to take over the war.  Catlyn mis somewhat opposed to it   but Robb always saw Jon as a brother


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2013)

Aha, found the chapter you're talking about



Spoiler



I'd forgotten all this. He says he wants to name Jon, but his final decision isn't revealed to the reader. So maybe he did, maybe he didn't.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

in a way   it's a lot like his reaction to theon.  he wants to belive in the people he grew up with.    him theon and jon  were tight.   that is part of the tragedy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Aha, found the chapter you're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i knew it


even if he never said anything concrete it is still a call to his banner men to support Jon as king in the north


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 4, 2013)

A belated fuck me.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2013)

As shocking as the red wedding is I feel they haven't driven home what a sin it is to kill someone who has guest rights. Its an ultimate no no.

Killing parents, or a king or a guest is seen as a  religious crime in this world. The Freys will now be seen as many as accursed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> As shocking as the red wedding is I feel they haven't driven home what a sin it is to kill someone who has guest rights. Its an ultimate no no.
> 
> Killing parents, or a king or a guest is seen as a religious crime in this world. The Freys will now be seen as many as accursed.


 

starks already transgressed the rules.


----------



## snadge (Jun 4, 2013)

Spoiler



Jon Snow is of dragonblood, it is alluded to in the books, he isn't Ned Starks Bastard at all Ned took responsibility to hide the bloodline.


----------



## binka (Jun 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> As shocking as the red wedding is I feel they haven't driven home what a sin it is to kill someone who has guest rights. Its an ultimate no no.
> 
> Killing parents, or a king or a guest is seen as a religious crime in this world. The Freys will now be seen as many as accursed.


congratulations on reading the books, your mum must be very proud


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> As shocking as the red wedding is I feel they haven't driven home what a sin it is to kill someone who has guest rights. Its an ultimate no no.
> 
> Killing parents, or a king or a guest is seen as a religious crime in this world. The Freys will now be seen as many as accursed.


 

Post #732



Spoiler: book wankers, the religions of GoT and the Guest RIght



But yeah, I don't think the many religions of the GoT world are conveyed as deep in the TV series, it really is a major under current through the story of GoT.

Guest right is an ancient and sacred tradition in Westeros. When a guest, be he common born or noble, eats the food and drinks the drink off a host's table beneath the host's roof, the guest right is invoked. Once invoked, neither the guest can harm his host nor the host harm his guest for the length of the guest's stay.

Guest right is considered one of the most basic social rules of all civilized men. Every major religion in Westeros - the Old Gods of the Forest, the Faith of the Seven, even the Drowned God of the Iron Islands - holds guest right to be one of the most sacred and inviolable social rules. Every lordship or kingdom since the dawn of civilisation has had secular laws protecting guest right. For either a guest or a host to break the promised protection of guest right is considered to be an utterly heinous crime, breaking all the laws of gods and men.

So the Red Wedding wasn't just a massacre, it has turned the civilised world on it's head... think of it as the 9/11 moment of Westeros; when the world changed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

binka said:


> congratulations on reading the books, your mum must be very proud


 

what hw said is not even a book thing, climb off of the high horse. Or read the books.I''ll try to keep book related stuff separate cos I am a gentleman but your shrill whining is becoming a Thing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

It's one of the thinks intrmatly tied with historical myth.  There is a hugely important bit in the illiad  where two guys find out that one of theire granddad, s claimed hospitality.   They stop fighting embrace and then swap armour  claiming each other brothers a who they cannot fight.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2013)

Got  is steeped in classical history.


----------



## binka (Jun 4, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> what hw said is not even a book thing, climb off of the high horse. Or read the books.I''ll try to keep book related stuff separate cos I am a gentleman but your shrill whining is becoming a Thing.


it is a book thing its established he read the books now he's 'wow i cant believe they did that its bound to have consequences'. dont care if its a thing really


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

binka said:


> it is a book thing its established he read the books now he's 'wow i cant believe they did that its bound to have consequences'. dont care if its a thing really


 

yeah well if you don't care then stop sounding off about it all the time you cunt

I mean that in the most comradley of terms


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Do people still torrent tv shows? You can stream them just as easily.
> 
> watchseries


 

I Can't see where to watch it, am I being thick?

http://watchseries.lt/episode/game_of_thrones_s3_e10.html


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes you are. We're only up to episode 9


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

Aahh 

Fucking hell. Reading about it is one thing. Seeing it acted out with blood n guts is quite another. I think that ranks as one of the most brutal things I've ever seen on TV.

Titus Andronicus eat your heart out.



Spoiler: book wanker



Is Robb's head removed and the direwolf's sewn on it's place come later on in the books are did they think they'd shy way from that?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 5, 2013)

It's fair enough to talk about the books as the diffferences between the books & the TV show are quite interesting.. Series One : almost identical, Series Two & Three: Lots of changes


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 5, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> It's fair enough to talk about the books as the diffferences between the books & the TV show are quite interesting.. Series One : almost identical, Series Two & Three: Lots of changes


 
But perhaps one of the changes, that you talk about, will crop up later on in the next series?
Then I would have to lock you in your house and burn it down.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 5, 2013)

Would someone start a Game of Thrones (books and spoilers) thread?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Would someone start a Game of Thrones (books and spoilers) thread?


It's here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> But perhaps one of the changes, that you talk about, will crop up later on in the next series?
> Then I would have to lock you in your house and burn it down.


 


This is a good point.  I've already done it at work cos they had the Hound stealing Arya at a different point in the story and I thought they'd just missed it out.  So I was telling my workmate about it and then, lo and behold, it happened in the next episode.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/


 
What about people who have only read up to the end of Book 4?

What about us?!!?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 5, 2013)

tommers said:


> This is a good point. I've already done it at work cos they had the Hound stealing Arya at a different point in the story and I thought they'd just missed it out. So I was telling my workmate about it and then, lo and behold, it happened in the next episode.


 
How did you manage to get out of the burning house?


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> How did you manage to get out of the burning house?


 
Luckily I spotted the burning rag as it came through the letterbox.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 5, 2013)

tommers said:


> What about people who have only read up to the end of Book 4?
> 
> What about us?!!?


 
can I suggest book 5. it has all sorts of stuff going on in it


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Aahh
> 
> Fucking hell. Reading about it is one thing. Seeing it acted out with blood n guts is quite another. I think that ranks as one of the most brutal things I've ever seen on TV.
> 
> ...



I think you just hear about it later IIRC.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2013)

Pingu said:


> can I suggest book 5. it has all sorts of stuff going on in it


 
I've just started it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Aahh
> 
> Fucking hell. Reading about it is one thing. Seeing it acted out with blood n guts is quite another. I think that ranks as one of the most brutal things I've ever seen on TV.
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: book stuff



I would lay money on it being one of the first scenes of the next episode, it's too 'stunning' as a visual for a TV adaptation not to take advantage of IMO.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2013)

I think they might already have a pretty good opening scene for the next episode


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a bad week for Tulisas everywhere


----------



## thriller (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Jun 5, 2013)

woah! is that danny glover?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 5, 2013)

your photo thriller?


----------



## thriller (Jun 6, 2013)

gawkrodger said:


> your photo thriller?


 
nah. someone posted it online on GOT forum.


----------



## thriller (Jun 6, 2013)

thriller said:


>


 

King of the northern line.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2013)

thriller said:


> King of the northern line.


 
Looks like the Bakerloo to me.


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2013)

He's got his umbrella in case it rains of Castamere.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## smmudge (Jun 7, 2013)

So there were 3 leeches that that fire lady dropped into the fire after they'd sucked the king's bastard's blood right? I can't remember who she said for the 3rd one.


----------



## Stig (Jun 7, 2013)

smmudge said:


> So there were 3 leeches that that fire lady dropped into the fire after they'd sucked the king's bastard's blood right? I can't remember who she said for the 3rd one.


Rob, Joffrey and wassname greyjoy the king of pyke - theon's dad.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh yeah that's right the greyjoy guy. What's she got against him anyway? Hardly seen him. Does he have some sort of claim or something?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 7, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Oh yeah that's right the greyjoy guy. What's she got against him anyway? Hardly seen him. Does he have some sort of claim or something?


 
He's declared himself King of the Iron Islands and launched a rebellion. That's why he's attacking the North. It's enough to piss off Stannis.


----------



## youngian (Jun 8, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Oh yeah that's right the greyjoy guy. What's she got against him anyway? Hardly seen him.


 
Which is a shame considering they cast a top league actor in Patrick Malahide (is he busy raiding Arthur's lock up?).

GoTs is still top notch telly but as this third series comes to an end are we much further forward in this saga?

Where are the scary white walkers? no alliances have changed or dynasties regrouped and Daenerys is still arsing about in the desert.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> He's declared himself King of the Iron Islands and launched a rebellion. That's why he's attacking the North. It's enough to piss off Stannis.


 

personally I'm pissed off on behalf of Stannis. He has a totally righteous claim and has been boyed off by half of westeros


----------



## Gromit (Jun 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> personally I'm pissed off on behalf of Stannis. He has a totally righteous claim and has been boyed off by half of westeros



Eldest brother of an usurper? Righteous?

Dani is the true heir.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> personally I'm pissed off on behalf of Stannis. He has a totally righteous claim and has been boyed off by half of westeros


 
Stannis: friend of the common man


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

Last night I had a Game of Thrones marathon of five episodes in a row to get up to date, so episode 9 can't get spoiled anymore than it already has. Of course when you read "Red Wedding" as soon as you get on the internet or open a paper, it's not that difficult to figure out what was about to happen. In the end I wasn't as surprised or shocked as I hoped I would be, considering it was hyped as the most amazeballs thing to ever happen on a drama series. Does no one remember the Moldavian massacre on Dynasty?  . Cat and Robb haven't really done anything very interesting this season, so they aren't a huge loss. When a GoT storyline revolves around someone being happily married, then their time is up. I also read a spoiler that...



Spoiler



...Catelyn is about to get resurrected as a vengeful zombie, which might make her a more interesting character again, so the most important of the three main victims hasn't even been lost.


 It's the younger Stark kids who are involved in all the good stuff. For me it didn't compare to Ned Stark's beheading in terms of shock value.

One thing that is becoming more and more of a problem for me is that the actor who plays Jon Snow is such a wet blanket. The only thing that makes him interesting is Ygritte, who has for more pluck and charisma than he does. I also wished they had cast Daenerys for more than her looks. Emilia Clarke is just about adequate, but a better actress could have made so much more out of what should be the best character on the show. I never really believe the smarts and steely resolve at the centre of this Barbie doll. In a series which is otherwise so well cast, the actors who play the two most central characters are the weak links.

The most fun/intriguing characers this season for me have been Diana Rigg's Queen of Thorns and especially Margaery. I really want to know what these two are up to, their scheming is great and always delivered with a smile. Most likeable/badass: as always Arya and Brienne. Every time Brienne is in danger I'm chewing my fingernails. I like a character with a code, she is GoT's Omar Little. I found her fight with the bear probably more distressing than the red wedding.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 9, 2013)

Totally agree about the 2 main characters... Margaery is particularly good aye, and saucy as into the bargain!

I like Cersei, Varys, The Hound.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2013)

as a smug book reader the red wedding came as no suprise but I did really enjoy Lord Boltons performance, and the bit where Cateline clocks he is wearing a mail shirt under his finery.


Lord Bolton has been an understated genius bit of acting in this series. You'd never guess at what sort of horror he is


----------



## thriller (Jun 9, 2013)

Agree. Bolton is very well cast by the show.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 9, 2013)

It's always interesting to see who can take a relatively minor role and turn it into something memorable. Ygritte has been great this series as well.

Also completely forgot about Gareth when watching Mackenzie Crooke


----------



## thriller (Jun 9, 2013)

Crookes character has been nothing special. Anyone could have played that role.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 9, 2013)

thriller said:


> Crookes character has been nothing special. Anyone could have played that role.



Not anyone. I could as I can roll my eyes up that far but not many can.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 9, 2013)

thriller said:


> Crookes character has been nothing special. Anyone could have played that role.


 
The character wasn't memorable, but Gareth off The Office was and it's to his credit that I wasn't thinking of him throughout his scenes


----------



## thriller (Jun 9, 2013)

that shouldn't be too hard for an actor to do, should it?


----------



## Firky (Jun 9, 2013)

Season 4 starts in Sept next year apparently.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2013)

european elections and GOT in the same year? Ambassador..


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2013)

Firky said:


> Season 4 starts in Sept next year apparently.


 
*SEPTEMBER?!?!?!*


----------



## Firky (Jun 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> *SEPTEMBER?!?!?!*


 

Filming for it starts this July. 

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013-06-07/game-of-thrones-season-4--filming-to-start-in-july

Can't find where I read it is broadcast in Sept though, sure it was on the RT website. Maybe they pulled the page


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

Cable shows often have longer breaks. The Sopranos had a two year break once.

Something I've been wondering is if the child actors are going to grow out of their roles. Not much time has passed between seasons 2 and 3, but some of the kids looked much older, especially the one who plays Bran Stark. How much time passes over the series of books so far ?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 9, 2013)

In the books it's about 3 years, but the characters have to grow up fast and I don't think it matters if the actors get older faster. It's not like they're all going to high school or anything


----------



## Moronik (Jun 9, 2013)

Loving the TV show... but i wish the Brave Companions made it into the show properly. They were true villains and could have (should have) been legendary.


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2013)

Moronik said:


> Loving the TV show... but i wish the Brave Companions made it into the show properly. They were true villains and could have (should have) been legendary.


 
Meh.


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2013)

well. downloaded the last episode. Shall watch later tonight after coming back from the gym.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 10, 2013)

didn't end  in the place i thought it would end  but good episode overall.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 10, 2013)

Quite a low key episode in many ways but I guess I've come to expect the episode 9s in GoT to be the one with the fireworks.


----------



## Moronik (Jun 10, 2013)

snadge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Snow is of dragonblood, it is alluded to in the books, he isn't Ned Starks Bastard at all Ned took responsibility to hide the bloodline.


 



Spoiler



But Jon is supposed to look like Ned?  My belief is that Jon is actually the son of Ned's sister (who died). His sister was apparently involved with Robert Baratheon. So Jon Snow could have a claim to the Iron Throne. But it could be that Ned's sister had a thing with Rhaegar Targaryn.. so that would explain the dragonblood?

Maybe.


----------



## Moronik (Jun 10, 2013)

thriller said:


> Meh.


 
Its true. The Brave Companions could have gone down in TV history as being the biggest bad asses around, but now it will never be.
They really missed a trick there.

I was literally looking forward to seeing them as soon as I heard a GoT TV show was being made. Very disappointed


----------



## snadge (Jun 10, 2013)

Moronik said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



REAL SPOILER FOLLOWS HeHe


 



Spoiler



It is fact in one of the books that Rhaegar Targaryn kidnapped Ned's sister Lyanna and she was willing in this arrangement, It is allured that Ned took care of the resulting child, also a promise he kept when  Lyanna died ("Promise me, Ned."),I think it is one of the offshoot books


----------



## Supine (Jun 10, 2013)

Good ending. 

Just hope they finish filming the whole story before I die


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2013)

excellent low key episode. god bless america for such a beautiful series.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2013)

A really strong last episode I think. Great Tyrion/Tywin scenes (Joffrey getting put in his place ). 

It does feel a bit frustrating that it's the end of the series and a lot of the plotlines haven't really moved on that much though. 



Spoiler



And Daenerys is _still _in the fucking desert.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 10, 2013)

Offshoot books??


----------



## Firky (Jun 10, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Offshoot books??


 

I sort of hope not, GoT is best neat and not diluted


----------



## youngian (Jun 10, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A really strong last episode I think. Great Tyrion/Tywin scenes (Joffrey getting put in his place ).


 
Charles Dance gets some great lines-
"Any man who says 'I am the king' is no true king."
"The King is tired"

In an earlier episode Tywin dismisses Joffery's rumours of Daenarys possessing dragons and amassing an overseas army. Not sure where Joffrey heard that, but it was the first right call he has made.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

I like Ygrittes way of ending a relationship.


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought that was one of the best episodes of the series to date. 



Spoiler



the only issue being the Shae and Varys scene, which isnt really going to make any sense if they stick to what happens to her in the books


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2013)

more good Bolton action this week-

also nice to see arya get her hand dirty. She's been gagging to stick someone for ages


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> more good Bolton action this week-


 
I thought he was gonna do Frey in. 

Balon Greyjoy is a proper cunt.


----------



## Moronik (Jun 11, 2013)

snadge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

oooooh cool!


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 11, 2013)

"The King in the North!", that was even more perverse and macabre than I was anticipating, well played show.

The Hound even looked freaked out, his and Arya's reactions were great in that scene, and added to the small sense of Stark revenge with Arya's fury-stabbing of the Frey wanker at the campfire.



Spoiler: Red wedding aftermath in the books



Surprised we didn't see Cat's body being thrown into the river as her specific Tully funeral humiliation, maybe they thought the viewers would have had enough by that point 


 
Nice to see the Blackfish got out, although a scene of him jumping in the river and swimming away, or killing a Frey and taking his horse would have been nice.

Good episode all round, there were a couple of clever little transitions (Bolton describing Ramsey, Bran's 'Rat Cook' story that lays out just how obscene the Frey's actions were) and some big set-up scenes for next season.

Can't believe how long the wait is going to be though


----------



## Supine (Jun 11, 2013)

It said on the radio this morning that the next series is about to start being filmed. Hurry up already!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2013)

it'll probably still air before George puts the next novel out even if it airs in 2020


----------



## Santino (Jun 11, 2013)

I foresee a time when the TV gets ahead of the books and the tables will be turned.


----------



## Firky (Jun 11, 2013)

George will die before he finishes the last book - just to be a cnut.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2013)

Santino said:


> I foresee a time when the TV gets ahead of the books and the tables will be turned.


 

the day of binkas revenge


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> George will die before he finishes the last book - just to be a cnut.


 

the jordan technique.  

mind you  in that case  the person they got in to finish it  apparently did a good job  and  managed to tighten it up a bit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2013)

still took him two books to finish up though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2013)

agricola said:


> I thought that was one of the best episodes of the series to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



Yeah if she does what she does in the book that will be a very odd character bit. unles they style it as she was forced to say what she said but then that changes the whole nature of the relationship.  the fact that his love betrayed him was a big tipping point for tyrrion


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> still took him two books to finish up though


 

three I thought

it stopped him writing the book i was interested in


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> George will die before he finishes the last book - just to be a cnut.


Apparently, he has the outline all squared away with his editor (and presumably with the TV show producors)


----------



## youngian (Jun 11, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> "The King in the North!", that was even more perverse and macabre than I was anticipating, well played show.
> 
> The Hound even looked freaked out, his and Arya's reactions were great in that scene, and added to the small sense of Stark revenge with Arya's fury-stabbing of the Frey wanker at the campfire.
> 
> Nice to see the Blackfish got out, although a scene of him jumping in the river and swimming away, or killing a Frey and taking his horse would have been nice.


 
Clive Russel is great. Hope he becomes a big figure in rallying the Starks/Tullys. Most of Ned's kids are too young apart from Jon Snow and is he really up to the task?


----------



## Firky (Jun 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Apparently, he has the outline all squared away with his editor (and presumably with the TV show producors)


 

He's done readings of the first draft (draught?) but I have so far resisted reading them.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 11, 2013)

tbh I still don't understand that ramsey guy, as in what he's doing and why and where he came from. I know they tried to explain it but I didn't really get it (too many born this and born that and I couldn't figure out who was screwing over whom etc. etc)


----------



## Firky (Jun 11, 2013)

smmudge said:


> tbh I still don't understand that ramsey guy, as in what he's doing and why and where he came from. I know they tried to explain it but I didn't really get it (too many born this and born that and I couldn't figure out who was screwing over whom etc. etc)


 
He's really quite pleasant on TV.

http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Ramsay_Snow


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2013)

he is lord bolton's  iligitamate son

he is taking part in boltons plan to seize power in the north

he is also loves torture.

this isn't a spoiler any more it's just  not that well explained.

he is torturing theon partly for information but mainly just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Reno (Jun 11, 2013)

It was confusing for a while who he is, but he explained himself in the last episode. That said, with this season I'd gotten to a point where often I could not remember who half of the characters were and had to stop every episode to do a bit of catching up on the Internet. They did say they would streamline the books more and not introduce as many more new characters unless they are essential, especially when they chuck out much of book four which seems to be the least popular. It will get merged in with events of book five, because they can't afford to lose all the major characters who don't appear in that book.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah.  Lots of new dornish and iron born turn up later on.   they might streamline those guys  somewhat.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2013)

Reno said:


> It was confusing for a while who he is, but he explained himself in the last episode. That said, with this season I'd gotten to a point where often I could not remember who half of the characters were and had to stop every episode to do a bit of catching up on the Internet. They did say they would streamline the books more and not introduce as many more new characters unless they are essential, especially when they chuck out much of book four which seems to be the least popular. It will get merged in with events of book five, because they can't afford to lose all the major characters who don't appear in that book.


 
Books 4 and 5 cover the same time period but follow different sets of characters, so it's a sensible decision for the adaptation. To be fair on the writers they already are cutting out almost all of the extraneous characters. I'll eat my hat if Lord Rosby or Lady Stokeworth etc appear on the TV.


----------



## thriller (Jun 11, 2013)

Ramsey bolton is tame in the tv series. In the books he is a horrid horrid character. Brutal rapist who flayed women


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Yeah. Lots of new dornish and iron born turn up later on. they might streamline those guys somewhat.


 
Euron should have made an appearance already, shouldnt he?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2013)

agricola said:


> Euron should have made an appearance already, shouldnt he?


 
Spoilerish, and no. Another character has to die first


----------



## xenon (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, there's lots of stuff that should have happened by now. But next season will be busy.Many good scenes in that episode. Joffrey insulting his family and again showing what an unstable psychotic menace he is, for one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

i thought they might end with a double wedding

just for contrast given how joffreys wedding is right around the corner


----------



## Moronik (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought it was a nice touch when Ramsey first showed his true colours a few episodes ago. Theon was tied to the X-shaped torturing post, asking who he was. It then cut to Roose Bolton, and in the room was a Dreadfort banner,with the same X-shape emblem.

Roose Bolton really is a terrifying character.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> Ramsey bolton is tame in the tv series. In the books he is a horrid horrid character. Brutal rapist who flayed women


 
wait... there's books!?


----------



## Moronik (Jun 12, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wait... there's books!?


 
apparently so:



(no spoilers)


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 12, 2013)

well that was mildly amusing.


----------



## Firky (Jun 12, 2013)

"Our Blades are Sharp"

Bolton's have never liked the Starks, they fought against Harlon Stark (King of the North with his seat at Winterfell) centuries ago. Stark lay siege to Dreadfort until they starved.



"


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm actually glad I haven't read the books, because the last couple of episodes were a bit "what the bloody fuck???" 

Don't tell me to read the books, I generally can't stand fantasy fiction.  You can blame that on Robert Jordan, he put me right off.


----------



## toggle (Jun 13, 2013)

Epona said:


> I'm actually glad I haven't read the books, because the last couple of episodes were a bit "what the bloody fuck???"
> 
> Don't tell me to read the books, I generally can't stand fantasy fiction. You can blame that on Robert Jordan, he put me right off.


 
there's more blood and less spanking in game of thrones.

and ti's much better written.


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2013)

toggle said:


> there's more blood and less spanking in game of thrones.
> 
> and ti's much better written.


 
Most things are better written than on screen, and I read a lot, I just can't be doing with epic fantasy series - it's not the sort of thing I enjoy reading.


----------



## Mation (Jun 13, 2013)

Epona said:


> I generally can't stand fantasy fiction.


Me neither. At _all_. But the books didn't read like fantasy (in style) at all to me. I loved them!


----------



## ringo (Jun 13, 2013)

Mation said:


> Me neither. At _all_. But the books didn't read like fantasy (in style) at all to me. I loved them!


 
Exactly why the books and TV series are so popular innit, fantasy for people who don't like fantasy. Try it, you'll like it


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2013)

The books are defo more intrigue and backstabbing with a little bit of "magic" thrown in.


----------



## Supine (Jun 13, 2013)

Was it just me who thought series three had a lot less lady parts on display...


----------



## emanymton (Jun 13, 2013)

Well I think we just went two whole episodes without any sex or nudity.


----------



## Garek (Jun 13, 2013)

Just finished watching the last episode. Like many a Guardian reader with a white saviour complex's wet dream.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 14, 2013)

^ ha! nicely done.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 28, 2013)

Chilean actor Pedro Pascal cast as Prince Oberyn Martel - The Red Viper - insidetv.ew.com/2013/06/28/thrones-red-viper-oberyn - for Series 4.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks fine, I just hope they'll be consistent and cast Spanish actors in all the Martell roles


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Looks fine, I just hope they'll be consistent and cast Spanish actors in all the Martell roles


 
I hope they dont, there are loads of ex-Hollyoaks who havent appeared yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2013)

Its took me this long to realise jon snows mum played nathans mum in Misfits


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 30, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Its took me this long to realise jon snows mum played nathans mum in Misfits


 
She's not his mum. That's the defining characteristic of their relationship


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2013)

you know what I mean. The stark matriarch


----------



## Firky (Jun 30, 2013)

Garek said:


> Just finished watching the last episode. Like many a Guardian reader with a white saviour complex's wet dream.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 16, 2013)

Deleted Scene released with the S3 DVD

Why they cut this out I don't know, it's a great scene (and props to the nod back to Tywin skinng / killing the sigils of his enemy houses )


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2013)

That is a good scene


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm honestly wondering why someone thought, for example, a 5 minute scene of Podrick-as-sex-god was more worthy and interesting than stuff like this 

Tits quota.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 16, 2013)

I realised today that I hadn't read the last bit of the final book

and


wut?

kin ell.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 16, 2013)

Obviously catering to an international audience requires a delicate balance between swashbuckling and intellectual engagement.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 17, 2013)

Great scene, shame it was cut.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2013)

An odd cut isn't it? we got another Tywin steel performance, and then the pretend-old-fool showing his hidden machinations

Dunno why that was sacked off, its pathos


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2013)

Supine said:


> Was it just me who thought series three had a lot less lady parts on display...


 
Hence some unnecessary scenes thrown in for the sole purpose of showing some flesh and cracking some filfthy jokes. At the expense of key bits of plot development in some cases


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> An odd cut isn't it? we got another Tywin steel performance, and then the pretend-old-fool showing his hidden machinations
> 
> Dunno why that was sacked off, its pathos


 
And Pycelle's false frailty was one of the innovations unique to the TV show IIRC, something that made you feel you were getting a more detailed version of the story, or seeing it from a different perspective. The scene where he's doing star jumps and stretches after shagging some whore then reverts to his crooked old man persona just as he leaves the room is one of my favourites.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 18, 2013)

The scene is good but basically redundant. It doesn't tell us anything new


----------



## Santino (Oct 16, 2013)

Teaser for the next series:


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't remember those characters from the books


----------



## thriller (Mar 16, 2014)

Santino said:


> Teaser for the next series:




crap.


----------



## thriller (Mar 16, 2014)

Season 4 trailer


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

Wasn't there talk of an actress quitting if she had to get her kit off any more?

While Emilia Clarke is perfectlty delightful, could they not have found a woman that actually was blonde. She's as dark haired as it gets!

Poor old Arya, she must get to wonder what the show's all about. Given her age she has probably seen only about three minutes of it!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wasn't there talk of an actress quitting if she had to get her kit off any more?
> 
> While Emilia Clarke is perfectlty delightful, could they not have found a woman that actually was blonde. She's as dark haired as it gets!
> 
> Poor old Arya, she must get to wonder what the show's all about. Given her age she has probably seen only about three minutes of it!



I think it was the lady servant of Danaerys - though I'm sure she was a porn star once? Someone was in it......might not have been her but someone like her.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wasn't there talk of an actress quitting if she had to get her kit off any more?
> 
> While Emilia Clarke is perfectlty delightful, could they not have found a woman that actually was blonde. She's as dark haired as it gets!
> 
> Poor old Arya, she must get to wonder what the show's all about. Given her age she has probably seen only about three minutes of it!




apparently it was emilia clarke :-

http://www.metro.us/newyork/enterta...-thrones-star-emilia-clarke-done-with-nudity/

her servant wasn't in porn, she was in hollyoaks


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2014)

Season 4 thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/game-of-thrones-season-4-airs-in-spring-2014.313070/


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> apparently it was emilia clarke :-
> 
> http://www.metro.us/newyork/enterta...-thrones-star-emilia-clarke-done-with-nudity/
> 
> her servant wasn't in porn, she was in hollyoaks



Ah right, it wasn't her that publicy complained about it though, it was Talisa that mentioned 'one of the girls was unhappy with it' and it's pretty obvious it's Emila Clarke who was complaining.

It was Shae (Tyron's lass) who was in porn 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibel_Kekilli

And funnily enough, she wants more male nudity in the show.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> apparently it was emilia clarke :-
> 
> http://www.metro.us/newyork/enterta...-thrones-star-emilia-clarke-done-with-nudity/
> 
> her servant wasn't in porn, she was in hollyoaks


Bit late methinks, she got her kit off and shagged kal drogo in episode 1 season 1. At this point...well who knows what weird porn George has dreamed up for her. Dragon sex!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Bit late methinks, she got her kit off and shagged kal drogo in episode 1 season 1. At this point...well who knows what weird porn George has dreamed up for her. Dragon sex!



Natural progression for actresses. Not the dragon sex but wanting to do less nudity after the horse has bolted.

Will do anything for fame and money.
Once they have fame and money the hard graft and worry over having perfect weight and skin becomes a pain and the reward is less motivating now that they have the fame and money they want.

When the fame and money dries up (as it usually does) the reluctance to shed clothes again will evaporate quicker than morning dew.

As for more male nudity. They have quite a substantial female fan base (for a fantasy genre) so it wouldn't hurt the show. So long as they don't overdo it and scare all the body concious nerds away with it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2014)

You're a beast


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You're a beast


You're naive. 

Next you'll be denying that some celebs deliberately make sex tapes that mysteriously make their way onto the internet to boost their profile.
Or that others inform paparazzi beforehand (via anonymous tip) where they'll be sunbathing that weekend so that bikini shots make it into the glossys.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

Why are you such a misogynist freak?


----------



## thriller (Mar 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Natural progression for actresses. Not the dragon sex but wanting to do less nudity after the horse has bolted.
> 
> Will do anything for fame and money.
> Once they have fame and money the hard graft and worry over having perfect weight and skin becomes a pain and the reward is less motivating now that they have the fame and money they want.
> ...



She is gonna be on the new terminator film as sarah connor. hardly thing the money will be drying up any time soon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> You're naive.
> 
> Next you'll be denying that some celebs deliberately make sex tapes that mysteriously make their way onto the internet to boost their profile.
> Or that others inform paparazzi beforehand (via anonymous tip) where they'll be sunbathing that weekend so that bikini shots make it into the glossys.



they pay papparazi to lie in the gutter and take upskirt shots while they exit a car as well. The devious harlots


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> they pay papparazi to lie in the gutter and take upskirt shots while they exit a car as well. The devious harlots



After the Britenay incident they was a significant increase in actresses gaining exposure that way.

I'm not saying they set it up with the paps but they know how paps work and how to make sure it happened. Obviously not all actresses snapped by paps were doing so deliberate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

are you a connoisseur of the upskirt celebrity shot as an artform, or have you simply issued forth a pronouncement from thy fundament?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know which would be worse tbf


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

They're asking for it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

Santino said:


> They're asking for it.




look, if you don't want to be photoed with a 300m lense by a grubby cunt sat in a bush then don't take your top off at the beach.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't mean all women, of course, only the sluts.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2014)

Santino said:


> I didn't mean all women, of course, only the sluts.



Whats sluts gotta do with people desperately willing to do anything for fame (whilst those who don't play the media game aren't as successful)?

Don't blame the player blame the game? I blame both and society for creating and supporting the market with their desire for such.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm only saying what everyone knows you're thinking.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

If someone ever takes their clothes off for money, they must be criticised if they ever express the desire to not do it again.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

People who have worked in the porn industry must not be allowed to change their careers or they are hypocrites.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

Most importantly, women are as much to blame as society itself if they find themselves sexually objectified.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 17, 2014)

Santino said:


> Most importantly, women are as much to blame as society itself if they find themselves sexually objectified.



You don't see scantily clad men as much because they're not so desperate and have better sense than to whore themselves out for fame and money.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2014)

Santino said:


> Most importantly, women are as much to blame as society itself if they find themselves sexually objectified.



Correction.

Celebrity whores are as much to blame as society itself.
Male celebity whores do it less only because there are less opportunities and benefit in it for them. As the opportunities and benefits increase (the market is increasing for celebrity male nudes - see Cosmo etc.) more male celeb whore will emerge.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2014)

Santino said:


> People who have worked in the porn industry must not be allowed to change their careers or they are hypocrites.



Only if they get sanctimonious about the industry that made them famous. They are still allowed to bitch about the mistreatment of actors etc. Not the existence of the industry they were happy to exploit.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2014)

Santino said:


> If someone ever takes their clothes off for money, they must be criticised if they ever express the desire to not do it again.



Good job i didn't criticise them as such. Just pointed out that many dive straight back in when it suits them. Then and only then they'll be a but hypocritical for any past condemnation of nudity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2014)

You're a beast


----------



## strung out (Mar 18, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Celebrity whores are as much to blame as society itself


What a wanker!

If someone wants to get their bits out, their choice. If someone doesn't want to, or wants to stop getting their bits out, it's still their fucking choice!

What right have you got to go around calling people whores because of the decisions they make, or hypocrites because they decide not to?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2014)

Because he's a beast. A bellowing, shitting, inadequate brute.


----------

